# Show us who u wanna bang???



## Sheriff Freak

mmmmm adriana lima


----------



## Young Gotti




----------



## ghostnote

I've got a very bad feeling about this...


----------



## Fido

....here we go again


----------



## MR.FREEZ

long as shes got a heart beat and aint dry


----------



## sweet lu

bobme


----------



## Sheriff Freak

i believe i said show..........


----------



## remyo




----------



## diceman69




----------



## Guest

Paris


----------



## Scooby

yeah im going with paris hilton she's f*cking smokin!!!


----------



## remyo




----------



## KrazyCrusader

I'm surprised that none of you perv's posted pictures of Tinkerbelle


----------



## Young Gotti

> I'm surprised that none of you perv's posted pictures of Tinkerbelle


I like hot chicks so that makes me a perv?


----------



## ghostnote

KrazyCrusader said:


> I'm surprised that none of you perv's posted pictures of Tinkerbelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]810131[/snapback]​


well.. thats beacuase most of the people on this site have a better chance of Banging paris hilton than they do Tinkerbelle.


----------



## KrazyCrusader

The Last Don said:


> I like hot chicks so that makes me a perv?
> [snapback]810135[/snapback]​


NO. I was trying to think of an adjective to describe all the Horny Guys that would read this thread and Perv's seemed to work well. If you have a problem with this, then tough.


----------



## KrazyCrusader

ghostnote said:


> well.. thats beacuase most of the people on this site have a better chance of Banging paris hilton than they do Tinkerbelle.
> [snapback]810137[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido

KrazyCrusader said:


> [snapback]810140[/snapback]​


LOL ditto to that!!


----------



## hays98

remyo said:


> [snapback]810047[/snapback]​


she can smoke a mean hog ive seen it


----------



## Young Gotti

> NO. I was trying to think of an adjective to describe all the Horny Guys that would read this thread and Perv's seemed to work well. If you have a problem with this, then tough.


Actually I posted that pic becuz he asked who u'd like to f*ck and I would like to f*ck Krystal Steal. I don't get horny looking at the thread and jerk off to it i've got a woman to do it for me.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

keep it clean guys


----------



## johndeere

sweet lu said:


> bobme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]810010[/snapback]​


Sweet lu you forgot his pic, don't worry I got one


----------



## Sheriff Freak

wtf didnt make the post to argue in. and no didnt make it to go beat off to either, there is a whole web out there dick heads. So f*cking throw on more pics of hot chicks it adds interest to the lounge. god damnit!


----------



## lemmywinks

not onother one of these threads









and you know the rules man.

*2. No porn. This goes for avatars, signatures, posted images, etc. You guys know what is appropriate. Just keep it clean and there will be no problems. Porn includes nudity or overt sexually suggestive images. *


----------



## Sheriff Freak

lemmywinks said:


> not onother one of these threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you know the rules man.
> 
> *2. No porn. This goes for avatars, signatures, posted images, etc. You guys know what is appropriate. Just keep it clean and there will be no problems. Porn includes nudity or overt sexually suggestive images. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]810766[/snapback]​


dude.......... we know

stop winning and post a pic. if not dont post at all


----------



## lemmywinks

ohdaisydarko









*Personal image removed on request*


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## 33truballa33

my brazilian friend gio mmMMMmm man haha hope she doesnt find this post


----------



## 33truballa33

woah atlanta who is that


----------



## K fizzly

tera patricks..the nastiest sluttiest porn start u could think of...f*cking disgusting sh*t...but the things she can do make up for it


----------



## lemmywinks

she isnt as bad as paris


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

lemmywinks said:


> ohdaisydarko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]810785[/snapback]​


Damnit Lemmy...
I'm old enough to be your mother....


----------



## Sheriff Freak

haha


----------



## lemmywinks

i know. Im just playin









but you definatly are a MILF


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

lemmywinks said:


> i know. Im just playin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you definatly are a MILF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]810823[/snapback]​


You little sh*t...
My daughter thinks your a hottie btw


----------



## K fizzly

lemmy is not cuter then me


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

K fizzly said:


> lemmy is not cuter then me
> [snapback]810827[/snapback]​


Fizzy, get some self esteem... and stop it with the "cuter" sh*t :rasp:


----------



## K fizzly

u shouldnt say sh*t...wut kinda example are u for ur daughter...lol


----------



## lemmywinks

*DaisyDarko* said:


> You little sh*t...
> My daughter thinks your a hottie btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]810826[/snapback]​














K fizzly said:


> lemmy is not cuter then me
> [snapback]810827[/snapback]​


this is true. fizzly is super cute


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

K fizzly said:


> u shouldnt say sh*t...wut kinda example are u for ur daughter...lol
> [snapback]810829[/snapback]​


Wtf are you talking about?
I'm not asking everyone under the sun if they think I'm cute.
I posted a pic. ohhhhh I'm a bad mom
STFU


----------



## K fizzly

i was jk...but ne ways


----------



## K fizzly

i can see that 90 percent of the ppl in this forum cant take jokes and are uptite about everything someone says


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

K fizzly said:


> i can see that 90 percent of the ppl in this forum cant take jokes and are uptite about everything someone says
> [snapback]810837[/snapback]​


You just don't joke about peoples ability to be parents...
I can take a joke, but when it come to my kids... don't go there.


----------



## K fizzly

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite....


----------



## K fizzly

dont joke around if ur up the butt about everything then or just do urself a favor and put me on ur ignore list before i make u pop a blood vessel with my future comments


----------



## mori0174

k fizzly is being a whiny little baby tonight and starting sh*t with everyone. He is looking for attention because obviously no one cares about what he says normally.


----------



## K fizzly

haha wow...u should be a psychologist


----------



## Young Gotti

*DaisyDarko* ur pretty hot never seen a pic of u before.


----------



## mori0174

K fizzly said:


> haha wow...u should be a psychologist
> [snapback]810845[/snapback]​


yeah i should, because its obviously true. Everyone can see it but you.


----------



## Sam

K fizzly said:


> u shouldnt say sh*t...wut kinda example are u for ur daughter...lol
> [snapback]810829[/snapback]​





*DaisyDarko* said:


> Wtf are you talking about?
> I'm not asking everyone under the sun if they think I'm cute.
> I posted a pic. ohhhhh I'm a bad mom
> STFU
> [snapback]810835[/snapback]​


I think he meant to say you shouldn't say "sh*t"...as in the cursing is setting a bad example.









But I'm not sure...


----------



## 33truballa33

haha this got derailed pretty quickly


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

Sam said:


> I think he meant to say you shouldn't say "sh*t"...as in the cursing is setting a bad example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not sure...
> [snapback]810856[/snapback]​


Maybe, maybe not... who knows... But I don't like anyone questioning my parenting abilites... joking or not... Plus my daughters are 14 and 15 I think they have heard that word before lol
Ok, The bang thread has went in a totally different direction...

Please guys post away with who you want to bang








I'm done with the derailing.


----------



## Serygo

I couldnt agree more!
Paris Hilton, and whoever ABB Posted.


----------



## Xenon

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Maybe, maybe not... who knows... But I don't like anyone questioning my parenting abilites... joking or not... Plus my daughters are 14 and 15 I think they have heard that word before lol
> Ok, The bang thread has went in a totally different direction...
> 
> Please guys post away with who you want to bang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with the derailing.
> [snapback]810870[/snapback]​


milf.


----------



## K fizzly

yea...i just meant it...as maybe u shouldnt use the word sh*t...not like stop talking...


----------



## Xenon

K fizzly said:


> yea...i just meant it...as maybe u shouldnt use the word sh*t...not like stop talking...
> [snapback]810896[/snapback]​


dude, just shutup. jeez.









(clean ones of course







)


----------



## mori0174

33truballa33 said:


> my brazilian friend gio mmMMMmm man haha hope she doesnt find this post
> [snapback]810792[/snapback]​


she's smoking hot man. Have a good time hanging out with her.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

K fizzly said:


> yea...i just meant it...as maybe u shouldnt use the word sh*t...not like stop talking...
> [snapback]810896[/snapback]​


STFU, you meet your 150 post quota for the day!


----------



## heffer2028

AWOOO how hot


----------



## mori0174

heffer2028 said:


> AWOOO how hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]810947[/snapback]​


damn they are fiiiiiiiine.


----------



## thoroughbred

*DaisyDarko* said:


> You little sh*t...
> My daughter thinks your a hottie btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]810826[/snapback]​


wow u are pretty hot, always liked dark hair, well the toffee is old enough to be your special love chocolate bar if u so choose because im hot , well more than hot, im ......whats the word....... ah f*ck it damn im fine


----------



## Peacock

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Damnit Lemmy...
> I'm old enough to be your mother....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]810810[/snapback]​


And shes mine.. so sit the f*ck down boy..


----------



## tramca

Charlie Simpson


----------



## ReDraGon->

Im sur prised to see paris on here more than anygirl...

i myself would Hit this over the FLAT ASS PARIS....

and i think u guys already know why.... the Roundness


----------



## ReDraGon->

heres a Pic of her waiting for me


----------



## Peacock

i would cut off my arm to rail MJ.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

holy sh*t the olsen twins look so fine in that pic. WTF nice tits.........


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Filo said:


> ....here we go again
> [snapback]809962[/snapback]​


Quit bitching!

I got my two ladies.
















Jessica Alba


----------



## cadeucsb

Olson twins pic isnt real... one of the better photoshops i have seen tho. Pic was all over the net a couple months back.


----------



## 94NDTA

I do not like blondes....I don't know why either. For me, they have to have Long brown/dark/rich hair.

However, Catherine Bell is SOOO hot, I will make an exception (with the short hair)


----------



## remyo

damn those twins look,s great nice pic


----------



## remyo

:rasp:


----------



## 94NDTA

remyo said:


> :rasp:
> [snapback]811334[/snapback]​


Bleh.....I hate it when a girls skin tone is DARKER than her hair... it doesn't look right!


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

remyo said:


> :rasp:
> [snapback]811334[/snapback]​


I think she (Paris) is built like a 14 year old boy :laugh: 
Flat ass, flat chest...


----------



## 33truballa33

hahahha its soooo tru


----------



## remyo

you are crazy men paris is one of the hottest girls on this world i love her


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

remyo said:


> you are crazy men paris is one of the hottest girls on this world i love her
> [snapback]811353[/snapback]​


Seriously though, cut her hair and take off her make up and she's a 14 year old boy lol
that's just my opinion.... Not trying to start a Paris war :laugh:


----------



## 33truballa33

i think she has her days.. ive seen sum pics of her when she looks pretty rough... but then she does have those good days







but i dunno id b scared of cuttin myself on a hip bone if i messed with her


----------



## Tinkerbelle

heh. daisy, natt, kq (well maybe not you)..... why haven't the girls posted pics of who they want? lol. ummmm if i posted the pic of who i REALLY wanna bang he'd kill me. anyhow.









jerry o'connell. mmmm. yummy.


----------



## Fido

ProdigalMarine said:


> Quit bitching!
> 
> I got my two ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Alba
> [snapback]811169[/snapback]​


f*ck you bitch. How is that bitching? I didnt mean that in a bad way. But I DO mean this in a bad way







you.


----------



## WolfFish

hell yeah


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

Tinkerbelle said:


> heh. daisy, natt, kq (well maybe not you)..... why haven't the girls posted pics of who they want? lol. ummmm if i posted the pic of who i REALLY wanna bang he'd kill me. anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerry o'connell. mmmm. yummy.
> [snapback]811368[/snapback]​










You do love Jerry don't you? lol

since I'm married, the only person I wanna bang is my hubby









View attachment 41726


----------



## WolfFish

of course i was kidding









shes my new no.1, i have no 'clean' pics of natalie portman...


----------



## sasquach

lol gay boy


----------



## Tinkerbelle

WolfFish said:


> hell yeah
> [snapback]811377[/snapback]​


----------



## WolfFish

sasquach said:


> lol gay boy
> [snapback]811382[/snapback]​


ironic coming from you...i've seen the way you look at my dad


----------



## WolfFish

Tinkerbelle said:


> [snapback]811384[/snapback]​


you know you'd bang him...


----------



## Tinkerbelle

*DaisyDarko* said:


> You do love Jerry don't you? lol
> 
> since I'm married, the only person I wanna bang is my hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41726
> 
> [snapback]811380[/snapback]​


ooooooooh pretty hair.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff

<--------- a world wide sex symbol


----------



## sasquach

michelle marsh :nod:


----------



## sasquach

and...


----------



## sasquach

lol it had to be done :nod:


----------



## Fido

lol sasquach


----------



## WolfFish

you have no chance...sorry had to be said

since i'm here

since keira knightely was not well received...back to emily booth


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yack


----------



## sasquach

who to, wolffishes cos tink aint that


----------



## syd

daisy darko or w/e its hot and sh*t


----------



## heffer2028

DaisyDarko is a beautiful WOMAN.. all these other bitches on here are fake.


----------



## Avatar~God

to bad those twins dont have a body like that....


----------



## ghostnote

hmmmmmm yummy


----------



## Death in #'s

ghostnote said:


> hmmmmmm yummy
> [snapback]811700[/snapback]​


is that dj rap?


----------



## Fido

Death in # said:


> is that dj rap?
> [snapback]811732[/snapback]​


Is her hair sticking straight up??


----------



## ghostnote

yes.. that is infact.. dj Rap... and she is infact.. a really horrible DJ, and a bit snooty from what i understand. but i'd still love to bend her over a turntable.. or washing machine.. or car hood.. or my lap.. ... .. .


----------



## shutter13

catherine bell is EXTREMELY fine.... damn i like that olsen picture


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Filo said:


> f*ck you bitch. How is that bitching? I didnt mean that in a bad way. But I DO mean this in a bad way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you.
> [snapback]811374[/snapback]​


Touchy touchy aren't we. I thought this was a fish site with no cursing. Tsk, tsk, tsk....shame on you









Since my first picture came up with an X, I'll post another one.








Jessica Alba


----------



## Peacock

*DaisyDarko* said:


> You do love Jerry don't you? lol
> 
> since I'm married, the only person I wanna bang is my hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 41726
> 
> [snapback]811380[/snapback]​


suure..

hah. his hair cracks me up..

here is more.










OMG THIS IS HOTT!!!!!!!


----------



## fiveo93




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

fiveo93 said:


> [snapback]812655[/snapback]​


Hell ya Carmen is at the top of my list!


----------



## janus

paris hilton she,s the hottest


----------



## WorldBelow07

tila NUFF SAID


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Bennifer #2


----------



## Avatar~God




----------



## b_ack51

Jessica Alba so hot.

Carmen Electra is my friends cousin, I always try to go to his family reunions. One of my co-workers looks exactly like Jennifer Garner, except lighter hair, plus she's a milf 
and speaking of milfs DaisyDarko.


----------



## 94NDTA

piranhadude said:


> [snapback]812824[/snapback]​


She is somewhat pretty, but I think she looks very average, just acts like a slut.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

I'm not a big Carmen Electra fan but that is a nice ass picture(pun intended)

Tila is also very hot but I don't like that pic


----------



## huntx7

Briana Banks.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

A good Tila pic (IMO)


----------



## Avatar~God

huntx7 said:


> Briana Banks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]812888[/snapback]​


she is really hot....


----------



## Kory

Ziyi Zhang


----------



## Fido

This thread should be pinned.


----------



## sasquach

more people ought to show there love for tink and do the same as me


----------



## Tinkerbelle

damn. i was hoping i wouldn't end up on this thread (in all seriousness).

and yes daisy, i really do have a thing for jerry o'connell.


----------



## Death in #'s

Tinkerbelle said:


> damn. i was hoping i wouldn't end up on this thread (in all seriousness).
> 
> and yes daisy, i really do have a thing for jerry o'connell.
> [snapback]813117[/snapback]​










people say i look just him 
pics dont do me justice


----------



## sasquach

thisis such a kool thread, i agree with filo it should be pinned


----------



## slckr69

Filo said:


> This thread should be pinned.
> [snapback]813106[/snapback]​


wouldnt that be againts um KQ's wishes though Filo... and speaking of that why dont you throw up a pic of her.

i mean so then i can copy it and paste it again in my own post.


----------



## slckr69

oh yeah here is mine though...

i dunno why but these things kinda turn me on


----------



## Fido

slckr69 said:


> wouldnt that be againts um KQ's wishes though Filo... and speaking of that why dont you throw up a pic of her.
> 
> i mean so then i can copy it and paste it again in my own post.
> [snapback]813154[/snapback]​


1) KQ doesnt make the rules!









2) GRRR I will kill you...grrr







lol


----------



## slckr69

you forgot the pic though... i mean you can kill me later.


----------



## Death in #'s

dam slckr69 you are a sick f*ck


----------



## slckr69

whatever death i saw you ate the blood and guts party last friday.

dont tell me a little bit of plecenta doesnt turn you on.. or maybea little desert i like afterbirth or 12 gallons of period blood. i only get excited when theres blood and only get off if someone dies.


----------



## Death in #'s

slckr69 said:


> whatever death i saw you ate the blood and guts party last friday.
> 
> dont tell me a little bit of plecenta doesnt turn you on.. or maybea little desert i like afterbirth or 12 gallons of period blood. i only get excited when theres blood and only get off if someone dies.
> [snapback]813205[/snapback]​










dam i knew i liked you for a reason


----------



## slckr69

like seriously you guys if you get the chance try some afterbirth it is seriously good. like it kinda tastes like chicken. ..

oooh folowed by ten months supply of menstrual fluids .. mmmm mmm yummy .

i love chicken and koolaid.


----------



## Liquid

Peacock said:


> suure..
> 
> hah. his hair cracks me up..
> here is more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG THIS IS HOTT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]812643[/snapback]​


i've got to say, you have some good taste, theres something about milla jovovich..i guess im a sucker for natural beauty, you would be surprised what the rest of these chicks that wear ten gallons of make up look like when they take the make up off..not a pretty site, type of chick you wake up too, rub your eyes clear and say to yourself....







what the f*ck was i thinking


----------



## Sheriff Freak

OMG adriana lima again......... i'd bend that chick into a pretzel. hubba hubba


----------



## hyphen

bjork is hot


----------



## Scooby

slckr69 said:


> whatever death i saw you ate the blood and guts party last friday.
> 
> dont tell me a little bit of plecenta doesnt turn you on.. or maybea little desert i like afterbirth or 12 gallons of period blood. i only get excited when theres blood and only get off if someone dies.
> [snapback]813205[/snapback]​


----------



## WolfFish

slckr69 thats more than a bit wrong









heres christina...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

im an ass man......... mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Scooby

i think i'd touch chritina aguilara and spurt in my pants...


----------



## syd

http://www.ismagazine.net/celeb/vida_guerr...whiteskirt1.jpg


----------



## Sheriff Freak

i'd agree with that one....... there are just some girls who are sooooo sexy and ooooz sex that make it all the better.... thus making it harder to last.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

syd said:


> http://www.ismagazine.net/celeb/vida_guerr...whiteskirt1.jpg
> [snapback]813546[/snapback]​


damnn liking those curves.....


----------



## Umbilical Syllables

Heather Victoria Ray.

http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/spotligh.../bikinibandits/


----------



## RhomZilla

OK.. SHHHHhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

RhomZilla said:


> OK.. SHHHHhhhhhhhh...
> [snapback]813597[/snapback]​


























HAHA YESSSS


----------



## Gordeez

everyones whpos is under 20 mom!

Id Bang Xtina!
that bitch is freaky...


----------



## mrspikes

wait so is tinkerbell hot......i wanna see a picture of her


----------



## flyboy

this is her. and yes she is very attractive as you can see, and interested in fish. cant have too much of a good thing.


----------



## hyphen

oh yeah, neal and i have similar taste...we like eastern european women :nod: mila is hooot...i've been a fan since the 5th element was released


----------



## Death in #'s

mrspikes said:


> wait so is tinkerbell hot......i wanna see a picture of her
> [snapback]813752[/snapback]​


----------



## Akoto

I'd bang this chick...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

ozhp said:


> OMG adriana lima again......... i'd bend that chick into a pretzel. hubba hubba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]813436[/snapback]​


I'd put it in her dot too!


----------



## lemmywinks

Death in # said:


> [snapback]813824[/snapback]​


I got a great pic of tinkerbelle. but she'd shoot me if I posted it


----------



## Peacock

slckr69 said:


> oh yeah here is mine though...
> 
> i dunno why but these things kinda turn me on
> [snapback]813159[/snapback]​


yea, that is pretty hot..


----------



## psychofish

ozhp said:


> im an ass man......... mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]813544[/snapback]​





Scooby said:


> i think i'd touch chritina aguilara and spurt in my pants...
> [snapback]813545[/snapback]​


----------



## channafreak

I think Carmella DeCesare is a picture of perfection.


----------



## xplosivelikec4




----------



## Young Gotti

Gwen Stefani. Wish she had bigger Jugs though.


----------



## BAMBINO

> ummmm if i posted the pic of who i REALLY wanna bang he'd kill me. anyhow.


----------



## Kain

wtf bambino, I thought you were gone?


----------



## Death in #'s

Kain said:


> wtf bambino, I thought you were gone?
> [snapback]814416[/snapback]​










he's back for a little while


----------



## BAMBINO

naw i got this old peice of sh-t working in my grampas basement. its hella gay. i thought id drop in.

i didnt know if i would have a cpu here or not. it took some work... but is sooo damn slow.



> wtf bambino, I thought you were gone?


-what up? -thought you could take my spot...


----------



## b_ack51

jk.


----------



## You

Rhomzilla's girl is pretty damn fine no offense or anything Rhom but i'd tap that


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Death in # said:


> [snapback]813824[/snapback]​


AAAAAAUGH! nooooo. the wonderbread dress ended up on this thread? so not cool guys.


----------



## hyphen

i wanna hit this girl too :rasp:


----------



## Kain

BAMBINO said:


> naw i got this old peice of sh-t working in my grampas basement. its hella gay. i thought id drop in.
> 
> i didnt know if i would have a cpu here or not. it took some work... but is sooo damn slow.
> -what up? -thought you could take my spot...:laugh:
> [snapback]814423[/snapback]​


naw, its all good. Glad to see ya back.


----------



## Kain

hyphen said:


> i wanna hit this girl too :rasp:
> [snapback]814579[/snapback]​


hyphen, why you posting pix of cha with her tongue out?


----------



## hyphen

Kain said:


> hyphen, why you posting pix of cha with her tongue out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]814589[/snapback]​


cos, i wanna hit it.


----------



## joefromcanada

carmella


----------



## hyphen

that girl's ass is as flat as my chest...


----------



## joefromcanada

ok


----------



## hyphen

any girl can have ass from the back. the side view is what counts. and your girl is hot...but she suffers from nassitol.


----------



## joefromcanada

yea man, i agree, i also think there are hotter chicks out there, but damn, id fuk her, shes the only girl i have on the puter, so i just posted her pic


----------



## Peacock

i like her ass.. i like flat asses..


----------



## firepisser8104

View attachment 41931


----------



## Gordeez

Peacock said:


> i like her ass.. i like flat asses..
> [snapback]814693[/snapback]​


----------



## alan

:nod:


----------



## Fido

umm no comment on the last pick


----------



## the grinch

vida is deff. at the top of my list. Fine as hell in the face and the PERFECT body.


----------



## Scooby

b_ack51 said:


> jk.
> [snapback]814465[/snapback]​


oh yeah the golden girls theyre the cougers of the millenium


----------



## Sheriff Freak

meow


----------



## JAC

Bullsnake said:


> Paris
> [snapback]810088[/snapback]​


 wtf is wrong with some guys? she looks like she just scaped from a concentration camp







.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

agreed


----------



## 4cmob

JAC said:


> wtf is wrong with some guys? she looks like she just scaped from a concentration camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> [snapback]815581[/snapback]​


couldnt agree more, skin and bones


----------



## Young Gotti

> wtf is wrong with some guys? she looks like she just scaped from a concentration camp


I wouldn't kick her outta bed.


----------



## thePACK

i would give my left nut for a piece of this...


----------



## 33truballa33

woah pack who is that? i swear i saw a nipple haha


----------



## Sheriff Freak

damn that bitch is fine.... i snapped a pick of some ggirl i "boinked" the other day on my new phone..... its a camel toe shot. anyone know how i can post it?


----------



## Death in #'s

pack i would give my right


----------



## Alexraptor

I'm quite shure many pics have broken the rules for this forum











> 2. No porn. This goes for avatars, signatures, posted images, etc. You guys know what is appropriate. Just keep it clean and there will be no problems. Porn includes nudity or overt sexually suggestive images.


----------



## 4cmob

Markosaur said:


> I'm quite shure many pics have broken the rules for this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]816043[/snapback]​


lightin up, its all in good fun


----------



## 94NDTA

ozhp said:


> damn that bitch is fine.... i snapped a pick of some ggirl i "boinked" the other day on my new phone..... its a camel toe shot. anyone know how i can post it?
> [snapback]815866[/snapback]​


E-mail it to yourself from your phone, save it to your hard drive, load it under your gallery, post picture, simple as that


----------



## thePACK

ozhp said:


> mmmmm adriana lima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]809921[/snapback]​


----------



## 94NDTA

thePACK said:


> :laugh:
> [snapback]816243[/snapback]​


Holy sh*t thats funny!


----------



## Sheriff Freak

HAHAHAHHAAHHAHHAH god thats funny.

chill out with the apropriate sh*t. if u dont like it dont fuckin go threw all 7 pages u dick. go back to the piranha discusion obviously this is to mature for u. BACK TO OUR BITCH PICS.!!!!!!

seriously im in love.... adriana lima again


----------



## Sheriff Freak

cough cough ..... post


----------



## Alexraptor

pardon me newbie?

did i say i disliked the pics? no i did not, i simply dislike seeing rules violated

NEWB!


----------



## the grinch

damn pack you get like 5 stars for each pic. Doing a good job man.
and Adriana lima ooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
best thread since the last one like this


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Classy woman, for a classy guy like me. Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## Fido

Markosaur said:


> I'm quite shure many pics have broken the rules for this forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]816043[/snapback]​


----------



## Peacock

and for all us younger guys.


----------



## LunaSick

THE ONE IN THE MIDDLE


----------



## Jewelz

Filo said:


> [snapback]817954[/snapback]​


Obviously you do, Filo - aren't you the one who's always complaining about members breaking forum rules ?


----------



## -={Nexus}=-

here's a pic of some chick i got from my roomate

dunno who she is but damnnnnnn she gets me randy


----------



## Apocalypse

cute chick.


----------



## Peacock

yea. thats fucken hott.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

mmm hmmm :laugh:


----------



## 33truballa33

LunaSick said:


> THE ONE IN THE MIDDLE
> [snapback]818001[/snapback]​


i swear ur the biggest *** i kno


----------



## Fido

Jewelz said:


> Obviously you do, Filo - aren't you the one who's always complaining about members breaking forum rules ?
> [snapback]818004[/snapback]​


I dont care about the sexual image rule anymore. Post away!!


----------



## Alexraptor

so in other words your asking to get banned eh?


----------



## NavinWithPs

adriana lima.









my wallpaper

View attachment 42229


----------



## Sheriff Freak

how can u not love her?????? someone try and say somthing bad about her........ she makes me drool


----------



## Sheriff Freak




----------



## Sheriff Freak




----------



## thoroughbred

no one right now has a body better than hers period!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred

again im loking for better shots


----------



## thoroughbred

lisa raye whos also the older sister of "the BRAT"


----------



## thoroughbred

charisma carpenter , damn ive loved her since buffy and this pic was just sick


----------



## thoroughbred

da brat


----------



## Sheriff Freak

thoroughbred said:


> charisma carpenter , damn ive loved her since buffy and this pic was just sick
> [snapback]819042[/snapback]​


----------



## ghostnote

thoroughbred said:


> again im loking for better shots
> [snapback]819027[/snapback]​


if only she wasnt built like a man...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAAHAH


----------



## ProdigalMarine

why does everyone pick pornstars?


----------



## Serygo

Ok, since theres only 2 people so far, i gotta add another person to Catherine Bell's list




















RhomZilla said:


> OK.. SHHHHhhhhhhhh...
> [snapback]813597[/snapback]​


----------



## Serygo

thoroughbred said:


> no one right now has a body better than hers period!!!!
> [snapback]819026[/snapback]​












































Pix are everywhere....just look


----------



## kove32

Hey, I'm only 16!!

















This one is big!


----------



## Peacock

kove32 said:


> Hey, I'm only 16!!


HELL YES!!!!!!!


----------



## kove32

Haha, see anyone would tap that sh*t! How old is she? 14, mabey 15 now? 








Goddamn can't wait till she turns 18!


----------



## Peacock

shes 15.

i would bend that sh*t over in seconds.


----------



## kove32

Seconds...
Damn dude, you wouldn't be able to see me! I would be like a goddamn dog doing her!
She wouldn't even realize what the hell was going on!!


----------



## Fido

Looks like a young Jennifer love Hewitt


----------



## Peacock

kove32 said:


> Seconds...
> Damn dude, you wouldn't be able to see me! I would be like a goddamn dog doing her!
> She wouldn't even realize what the hell was going on!!
> [snapback]819189[/snapback]​


She will be mine one day...

Once i strike it rich in Realestate i will buy my way into movies... then work my way close to her..

it will happen.. i promise you.


----------



## JAC

Serygo said:


> Pix are everywhere....just look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]819159[/snapback]​


 Holy sh*t! that is one ugly bitch, she's a friggin gorilla with an spandex suit and long hair.


----------



## Peacock

well. we did evolve from a primate.

some people more-so then others


----------



## NegativeCamber

*Call me weird, but I have always liked Jessica Simpson!!







.. I think it is the dumb blonde act she does!!*

















_Edit Nipple shot_


----------



## NegativeCamber

*I had to post a couple more...*


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Mmmm...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

...or...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

i like seeing new meat on this thread GOOD WORK


----------



## -={Nexus}=-

ozhp said:


> i like seeing new meat on this thread GOOD WORK


INDEED!

susbscribe *klik*


----------



## Sheriff Freak

and i could be in the wrong on this one but i saw her on TV the other day and mmmmmmmmm id f*ck her 2

Scarlett Johansson


























idk it seems like she would be a good f*ck, cute girl on the outside by crazy nympho on the inside!


----------



## Reddevill

thoroughbred said:


> no one right now has a body better than hers period!!!!
> [snapback]819026[/snapback]​










WTF!! In your opinion I thats for sure!!


----------



## TimmyTeam

is that the chick that played Herione of w.e in Harry Potter that you guys were posting ( the 15 year old) and i'm 15 also so id hit it.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

timmyshultis said:


> is that the chick that played Herione of w.e in Harry Potter that you guys were posting ( the 15 year old) and i'm 15 also so id hit it.
> [snapback]819440[/snapback]​


YEAH I THINK SO, SHE WILL BE FINE WHEN SHE GETS OLDER FOR US OBOVE THE AGE OF 18.


----------



## kove32

Ya, she plays hermione in harry potter and damn dude. That right there would get you to see the movie.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

im gonna look for more pics bec im f*cking bored put some on in a few.


----------



## Sheriff Freak




----------



## saminoski

oh yea


----------



## Serygo

JAC said:


> Holy sh*t! that is one ugly bitch, she's a friggin gorilla with an spandex suit and long hair.
> [snapback]819250[/snapback]​


Yup......i was just helping thoroughbred(toffee) out, by finding another pic... I would rather take catherine bell or some of the girls that some other people posted anyday











Mr. Hannibal said:


> ...or...
> [snapback]819291[/snapback]​


forgot bout her


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

No offense ozhp but Jessica's left eyebrow looks kind of messed up...to say the least.


----------



## Peacock

this sh*t is HOTT


----------



## Fido

Peacock said:


> this sh*t is HOTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]819892[/snapback]​


LOLOL!!! Man that sh*t cracks me up. I didnt know you grew a beard!


----------



## 3fury

Her


----------



## Guest

Anyone like Alyssa Milano?


----------



## heffer2028

yum


----------



## Guest

Look at this Lohan gif I found:


----------



## Sheriff Freak

no dude is looking jessica simpson's eye brow......... look at those tits. GOD


----------



## Fido

nice nipple shot there bullsnake







we love it!


----------



## Death in #'s

Bullsnake said:


> Look at this Lohan gif I found:
> [snapback]819940[/snapback]​










dam thats nice


----------



## Sheriff Freak




----------



## Peacock




----------



## Quint

J-Lo


----------



## Quint

Everybody loves Debra *he he*


----------



## sKuz

Bullsnake said:


> Anyone like Alyssa Milano?
> [snapback]819924[/snapback]​


Nah thanks. Allysa milano has MAN ARMS


----------



## Quint

Sweet Uma


----------



## Quint

Hit me baby one more time


----------



## Quint

Sable


----------



## Quint

I luv Love Hewitt


----------



## MR.FREEZ

Young Gotti said:


> Gwen Stefani. Wish she had bigger Jugs though.
> [snapback]814163[/snapback]​


----------



## thoroughbred

ghostnote said:


> if only she wasnt built like a man...
> [snapback]819076[/snapback]​


well if i ever see a man built like her ill be gay her body is perfect , yes its muscular but a man? not at all her stomacjh, chest, ass , thighs, man u got issues how can u not like that body shes better than those skinny anexoric chics yall be liking like milla j., paris, and that victorias secret chick , yes they cute but serena body is wayy better imo


----------



## thoroughbred

JAC said:


> Holy sh*t! that is one ugly bitch, she's a friggin gorilla with an spandex suit and long hair.
> [snapback]819250[/snapback]​


you my friend are an idiot , who i bet has banged chicks way uglier than her , and if she came on to u , you'd hit it b4 she could finish the sentence


----------



## thoroughbred

heffer2028 said:


> yum
> [snapback]819927[/snapback]​


the light black chick is obsession a very good porn star


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

thoroughbred said:


> well if i ever see a man built like her ill be gay
> [snapback]820291[/snapback]​


Transexual


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

There is something about Gisele







...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Mr. Hannibal said:


> There is something about Gisele
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> [snapback]820462[/snapback]​


You must have loved the movie Taxi that she was in currently then.


----------



## Bawb2u

I like her better as a redhead but no matter what Laura Prepon is smokin'.
View attachment 42385


----------



## Fido

ooo more nipple shots for all! yipee


----------



## mrspikes

Carmella DeCesare is verrrrry hot...... I mean who wouldnt want to bang the 2004 Playmate of the year?????????


----------



## Sheriff Freak

thoroughbred said:


> you my friend are an idiot , who i bet has banged chicks way uglier than her , and if she came on to u , you'd hit it b4 she could finish the sentence
> [snapback]820294[/snapback]​


idk she is pritty ugly, if he has banged any below her thats sad.


----------



## thoroughbred

Bawb2u said:


> I like her better as a redhead but no matter what Laura Prepon is smokin'.
> View attachment 42385
> 
> [snapback]820473[/snapback]​


shes so much hotter as red head now shes average


----------



## thoroughbred

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Transexual
> [snapback]820429[/snapback]​


hater, plan an simple, anyone who says she doesnt have a great body, is blind or jealous, period! yall mofos act like yall wouldnt hit it, or she didnt loooook sooo gooood in that catsuit , psffff


----------



## thoroughbred

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Transexual
> [snapback]820429[/snapback]​


how u look in a cat suit? ill tell u , not as good as her lol j/k but not really lmao


----------



## thoroughbred

caramel


----------



## thoroughbred

christina milian


----------



## Sheriff Freak

http://microkitten.com/images/prods/carolina-v/734.jpg

dont need to see faces to wanna bang hahahahha


----------



## 3fury

Oh ya


----------



## remyo




----------



## Sheriff Freak

wtf the best one didnt post a pic just a link...

Sexually Suggestive image removed.

now thats more like it!


----------



## remyo




----------



## thoroughbred

alyson hannigan, willow from buffy


----------



## Sheriff Freak

agree willow is bangable


----------



## remyo

i dont like willow , i think she is ugly


----------



## remyo




----------



## Sheriff Freak

http://img.atpictures.com/tara/2701624_TaraR_Grani.jpg

ok thatas good for now cant post them all.... what will i post later...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

sorry im just in love.....

































lucky man (**** model) but lucky at that


----------



## Bloodbelly

let me have some fun with these chicks


----------



## Sheriff Freak

agree


----------



## WolfFish

lemmywinks said:


> I got a great pic of tinkerbelle. but she'd shoot me if I posted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]813980[/snapback]​


seriously, who hasn't?

Anne Hathaway


----------



## remyo




----------



## ghostnote

thoroughbred said:


> you my friend are an idiot , who i bet has banged chicks way uglier than her , and if she came on to u , you'd hit it b4 she could finish the sentence
> [snapback]820294[/snapback]​


bro you need help... Shes built like an inside linebacker. I mean don't get me wrong, if thats what you dig more power to you. Gorillas need lovin too. just not from me..


----------



## Sheriff Freak

ghostnote said:


> bro you need help... Shes built like an inside linebacker. I mean don't get me wrong, if thats what you dig more power to you. Gorillas need lovin too. just not from me..
> [snapback]820989[/snapback]​


im gonna have to say i feel the same way. look at her body, its gross. Then look at her face its hideous.

all u need is some smooth

god i love that pic....

EDIT: Against the rules.


----------



## remyo

:rasp:







this one is great

*pic deleted* Dont push it, pics like this will get this thread deleted. GG


----------



## Fido

wow this is great, every pic has less and less clothes...lets gooo nudity!


----------



## Peacock

are you homosexual?


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff

remyo said:


> :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is great
> [snapback]821107[/snapback]​


mmmmmmmm thats looks tasty


----------



## mrwilson99

*faints*

edit: pic removed


----------



## Sheriff Freak

god damnit. i didnt see nudity......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

I dont care if you saw it or not, dont let it happen again please. It falls under the category of overt sexually suggestive images. And when I get 6 reports claiming its against the rules, I know its not just me being a nazi about it.


----------



## alan

i'd shag this.............


----------



## alan

and this


----------



## K fizzly

for thoroughbred


----------



## thoroughbred

K fizzly said:


> for thoroughbred
> [snapback]821527[/snapback]​


thx you k now thats an ass


----------



## K fizzly

yes indeedy


----------



## scrubbs

i think that ass would possibly be able to break mr happy


----------



## crazyklown89

Since most of my other girls have been posted here you guys go!

Gloria Velez


----------



## crazyklown89

Kim Smith


----------



## crazyklown89

Heidi!!!!!

Damnit most of the pics are too big


----------



## Sheriff Freak

mmmmmmm


>


----------



## sKuz

Filo said:


> wow this is great, every pic has less and less clothes...lets gooo nudity!
> [snapback]821140[/snapback]​


man filo, you are the true definition of Boy scout. pleeeeeeaaaasssseeee grow a pair.


----------



## Fido

sKuz said:


> man filo, you are the true definition of Boy scout. pleeeeeeaaaasssseeee grow a pair.
> [snapback]821882[/snapback]​


The funny thing is, people did what I told them to do.


----------



## Quint

Pam


----------



## Quint

Britney


----------



## User

crazyklown89 said:


> Kim Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]821693[/snapback]​


----------



## Avatar~God

Quint said:


> Britney
> [snapback]822243[/snapback]​


yes but that is a bad picture of her.

Pam is an awsome one.. i 2 posters of her in my house.... nice body. to bad every guy has tapped that .


----------



## Sheriff Freak

horrible pic of brit......


----------



## Death in #'s

ozhp said:


> horrible pic of brit......
> [snapback]822548[/snapback]​










better


----------



## remyo

much better !


----------



## Sheriff Freak

mm hmm


----------



## Death in #'s

View attachment 42577

View attachment 42576

View attachment 42575

View attachment 42574











View attachment 42573


----------



## Tinkerbelle

saminoski said:


> oh yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]819757[/snapback]​


wow. she looks like a crossdresser in that pic.


----------



## Quint

Hey , there's nothing wrong about being gay or a cross dresser









More Sable


----------



## Quint

Uma :nod:


----------



## Quint

It was really cool to watch Britney in concert , I wish I'd do it again some day


----------



## Sheriff Freak

id bang uma.


----------



## WorldBelow07

ozhp said:


> id bang uma.
> [snapback]826292[/snapback]​


me too


----------



## WorldBelow07

id also bang the singer from nightwish


----------



## Sheriff Freak

man i love that chick.... anyone thinks she is as hot as i do or am i a crazy?


----------



## Sheriff Freak

new ups female uniforms

















keep this forum alive members!!!!!! i like it to much for it to hide on the second page.


----------



## HighOctane

1. Girl I met first day of College...did bang her... does that count? She has/had that cute innocent look to her.

2. I'd bang the girl in this .GIF......MANY TIMES








MMMmmm Wonderbread :nod:


----------



## Akoto

nice


----------



## channafreak

Always had a thing for the fitness models......

Monica Brant


----------



## Sheriff Freak

if i can find out how to send pics from my phone to the comp without buying a cable ill post pics of chicks i have banged lol and would again.....


----------



## Sheriff Freak

FOR THE PERSON WHO THINKS SHE IS HOT.


----------



## WorldBelow07

haha


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff

ozhp said:


> if i can find out how to send pics from my phone to the comp without buying a cable ill post pics of chicks i have banged lol and would again.....
> [snapback]827936[/snapback]​


its easy, just send the pics to your email address and then save them to your comp. its that easy.


----------



## 14_blast

what about William Bradley?


----------



## Sheriff Freak




----------



## remyo

ozhp said:


> FOR THE PERSON WHO THINKS SHE IS HOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]827984[/snapback]​


very nice haha


----------



## Sheriff Freak

haha


----------



## thoroughbred

ozhp said:


> FOR THE PERSON WHO THINKS SHE IS HOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]827984[/snapback]​


shes playin tennis wtf u expect a sexy look? whatever if she prposotiuoned you you'd hit it, ill bet you hit much worse, yall wouldnt understand you have to be a connaseur of "ASS" and "THICKNESS" not bony milla and her 12 yr old boy bosy or paris for that matter give me a chick with curves


----------



## Sheriff Freak

ha i love ass and hate boney paris hilton............. im def an ass man but i draw the line when i chick looks like that.


----------



## Death in #'s

alley bagget all the way


----------



## Sheriff Freak

ozhp said:


> ha i love ass and hate boney paris hilton............. im def an ass man but i draw the line when i chick looks like that.
> [snapback]830779[/snapback]​


when a* chick

my bad


----------



## kiddynamite

in my dreams!!!!


----------



## kiddynamite

something about hot women in leather pants , cant control myself!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s

kiddynamite said:


> in my dreams!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]830870[/snapback]​










mine too
tiffany amber thiesen is the sexiest women alive


----------



## MR HARLEY

Death in # said:


> mine too
> tiffany amber thiesen is the sexiest women alive
> [snapback]830882[/snapback]​


and she has Some of the nicest real Ta-Ta's I have ever seen , Beautiful Nipples


----------



## WorldBelow07

amen to that


----------



## -={Nexus}=-

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## -={Nexus}=-

*boing*


----------



## User




----------



## Sheriff Freak

damnnnnnnn that bitch is fine id def def def def hit that.... after i beat it a billion times so i could last a bit with it. hahah


----------



## WolfFish

best pic of jordan i've seen....shes famous in the uk btw...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

ive never seen that chick b4........... ive been living in a box i guess bec she is so f*cking fine.


----------



## eurocanadian

Something for the ladies? Heh.


----------



## WorldBelow07

pic 1#









pic #2


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

ozhp you crack me up hahahah


----------



## -={Nexus}=-

yah i think Jordan is a singer .

correct me if i'm wrong..

but HOT DAMn!
MHhMMM!


----------



## Sheriff Freak

i guess i should have made it what chicks u wanna bang. ohh well.


----------



## Guest

Jessica Alba!! 
Here are some pictures of her at the beach in a bikini! http://www.m90.org/paparazzi/index.html


----------



## WorldBelow07

WOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Sheriff Freak

mmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## WolfFish

Jordan is a model, famous cos she got huge breat implants. Anyway liz hurley..


----------



## remyo

damn who is jessica elba i like her very nice body and ass


----------



## WorldBelow07

remyo said:


> damn who is jessica elba i like her very nice body and ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]831803[/snapback]​


shes a star on TV.







and i think a model too


----------



## remyo

WorldBelow07 said:


> shes a star on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i think a model too
> [snapback]831974[/snapback]​


damn she,s hot men does she play,s in movie,s also


----------



## Peacock

yucky... face is ugly.


----------



## remyo

@ peacock doe you have a pic of her face then ?????

i can not see her face on the pic


----------



## Fido

remyo said:


> @ peacock doe you have a pic of her face then ?????
> 
> i can not see her face on the pic
> [snapback]832053[/snapback]​


----------



## remyo

thank,s i think she,s hot her face look,s good to me

thanks for the very very big pic filo


----------



## Guest

remyo said:


> thank,s i think she,s hot her face look,s good to me
> 
> [snapback]832080[/snapback]​


Yeah, Jessica Alba is adorable.


----------



## diceman69

Great choice Bullsnake - Can't wait for Fantastic 4


----------



## 14_blast

Was it worth it?


----------



## channafreak

Gotta bring the thread back with some more monica brant.......


----------



## Sheriff Freak

i think she is fine.


----------



## boost

Death in # said:


> :rasp: better
> [snapback]822579[/snapback]​


Lets have some more of these Brit ones.


----------



## thoroughbred

elisha cuthbert!!!


----------



## thoroughbred

hi all


----------



## thoroughbred

last 1


----------



## 14_blast

I don't know if anyone posted this pic yet in this thread.


----------



## Fido

modified by me...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Filo said:


> modified by me...
> [snapback]835457[/snapback]​


so you would like to bang a giant red X?







I think you should go spend some time with sandra......


----------



## Fido

MsNatt destroyed the link i had to that pic...


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Filo said:


> MsNatt destroyed the link i had to that pic...
> [snapback]836381[/snapback]​


Right, Ms Natt is the reason why ALL men like giant red X's :nod: ....I like my red x with a little curve to it. You know, easier to hold on to!


----------



## Peacock

MILLA OWNS ALL!


----------



## Hehehe I just

cmon we need more from jennifer garner and elisha cuthbert

i'm very surprised no one has said monica bellucci


----------



## Sheriff Freak

dude then post pics of them!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

channafreak said:


> Gotta bring the thread back with some more monica brant.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]833505[/snapback]​


She has some manly hands


----------



## remyo

ozhp said:


> dude then post pics of them!
> [snapback]836761[/snapback]​


exactly :nod:


----------



## alan

....


----------



## Tinkerbelle

alan said:


> ....
> [snapback]837000[/snapback]​


LOL looks like she's covered in ticks.... ew


----------



## mrodge

haha


----------



## Judazzz

Ms_Nattereri said:


> She has some manly hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]836767[/snapback]​


Who notices the hands anyways? (*)(*)









On a serious note: 
*Feel free to post pictures here, but do not upload them to the PFury server by attaching them to your post: either hotlink to the the website where you found the picture, or get yourself a webhost of your own - it would be outrageous if we run out of server space to post normal pics just because of threads like this one...*

Thanks


----------



## Fido

ummm, I doubt anyone will follow that rule Judazz...also why not just delete the pics off old threads to make room?


----------



## Judazzz

Filo said:


> ummm, I doubt anyone will follow that rule Judazz...also why not just delete the pics off old threads to make room?
> [snapback]837028[/snapback]​


One would expect that people respect the fact that PFury is no storage room for whack off-material, but we'll see how much decency the people here have...
And there's always other methods ifn case a friendly request doesn't work.


----------



## Fido

in that case, just lock the thread







haha


----------



## WorldBelow07

omfg!! you know who i would bang? the mom in stuart little







omfg i forgot her name


----------



## WorldBelow07




----------



## WorldBelow07

yet another chick i would do!

cindy crawford


----------



## User

WorldBelow07 said:


> [snapback]837477[/snapback]​


Geena Davis.


----------



## WorldBelow07

yeah!


----------



## User

Hope know one mis-understood, I don't want to bang her. ...I wouldn't turn down an offer to do so though.


----------



## WorldBelow07

well sometimes i like older. more experience women


----------



## psychofish

alan said:


> ....
> [snapback]837000[/snapback]​


----------



## thoroughbred

User said:


> Geena Davis.
> [snapback]837581[/snapback]​


OMG WHEN I SAW her the long kiss goodnight, charlie baltimore!!!!! fine old mofo she is


----------



## Sheriff Freak

i wanna see new meat !


----------



## bobme

id bang this guy.


----------



## Fido

man that guy is hot!


----------



## bobme

Yea .. geat blow job lips huh?


----------



## ProdigalMarine

bobme said:


> id bang this guy.
> [snapback]839837[/snapback]​










................







..................









Wait...that's me. No banana is entering this duck!


----------



## bobme

sh*t!


----------



## Gordeez

ProdigalMarine said:


> :laugh: ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...that's me. No banana is entering this duck!
> [snapback]839885[/snapback]​


From what I heard, Too late there.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Bump!









Elisha Cuthbert (Girl Next Door, 24)

















Jessica Alba (Dark Angel)

















....If you want more of your own desktop wallpapers of beautiful women, go here -> Happy goods for your desktop


----------



## Sheriff Freak




----------



## WolfFish

need to keep this thread alive

Anna farris


----------



## WolfFish

she can be hot blonde too


----------



## lemmywinks

I love this thread


----------



## Chouin

Nothing beat Keira
One day, she'll be mine








Chouin


----------



## Young Gotti

Another of the godess herself:


----------



## Peacock

Chouin said:


> Nothing beat Keira
> One day, she'll be mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chouin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]846436[/snapback]​


NOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo hairy arms


----------



## Gordeez

Id bone em all...
Hell, id even bone the duck to get at them.


----------



## WolfFish

Chouin said:


> Nothing beat Keira
> One day, she'll be mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chouin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]846436[/snapback]​


I posted her and no-one liked her









Milla Jovovich


----------



## Hypergenix




----------



## mrspikes

ya id do all 3 of these


----------



## Little Waffen

Peacock said:


> i would cut off my arm to rail MJ.
> [snapback]811071[/snapback]​


me to ,,,,mike


----------



## air*force*one

lemmywinks said:


> i know. Im just playin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you definatly are a MILF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]810823[/snapback]​


im with you on that one man!!!!!


----------



## Little Waffen

one more :nod:


----------



## Speedy

Don't know her name but who cares?

*EDIT: When I can see p*ssy lips (or to be PC, the labia majora) its damn well considered porn. Picture removed. *


----------



## thoroughbred

RHONA MITRA


----------



## thoroughbred

YES SIR


----------



## thoroughbred

HI BABY


----------



## Peacock

MILLA IS MY FAV!

i would kill anyone of you guys for just 1 night with her..

lol.


----------



## tweekie

3 very Different women for ya.


----------



## remyo




----------



## sasquach

some fine bitches, ita popular thread


----------



## remyo




----------



## sasquach

kelly brooks nice


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Guys keep this thread clean, please. We know what happened to the last thread that was like this that 521 1N5 started. If you want this to remain open, please follow the rules.


----------



## Peacock

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Guys keep this thread clean, please. We know what happened to the last thread that was like this that 521 1N5 started. If you want this to remain open, please follow the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]849434[/snapback]​

































jk.. lol.


----------



## sasquach

weve got to keep it going its such a good thread


----------



## 33truballa33

my gf


----------



## Natt King Shoal

33truballa33's girlfriend.


----------



## LunaSick

truballa's mom


----------



## Sheriff Freak

hahaha


----------



## -={Nexus}=-

lol.

good god


----------



## 33truballa33

LunaSick said:


> truballa's mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]849605[/snapback]​


haha that'd b funny if my mom was black but my mom is yellow dumbass haha


----------



## LunaSick

alright, lets try this again then.
truballa's mom


----------



## 33truballa33

good job derailing the thread


----------



## LunaSick

its not derailing, its who i wanna bang.


----------



## WorldBelow07

ROFL~!


----------



## Reddevill

LunaSick said:


> alright, lets try this again then.
> truballa's mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]849891[/snapback]​


That sh*t is too Funny!!!!!!!!!1 :laugh:


----------



## thoroughbred

33truballa33 said:


> my gf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]849516[/snapback]​


nice gf i bet those lips work wonders


----------



## Reddevill

Jennifer Aniston- Cant believe Brad let her get away!


----------



## Death in #'s

Reddevill said:


> Jennifer Aniston- Cant believe Brad let her get away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]850045[/snapback]​










but angelina joe lee is a freak


----------



## 33truballa33

thoroughbred said:


> nice gf i bet those lips work wonders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]850042[/snapback]​


----------



## thoroughbred

33truballa33 said:


> :nod:
> [snapback]850158[/snapback]​










AINT NOTHING LIKE GOOD HEAD if every man got some, there would be less violence in the world


----------



## 33truballa33

have u seen the real jennifer anniston??? leprechaun 1 jennifer anniston? haha amazing what a knife and a big bank account can do..


----------



## thoroughbred

33truballa33 said:


> have u seen the real jennifer anniston??? leprechaun 1 jennifer anniston? haha amazing what a knife and a big bank account can do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]850162[/snapback]​


i thought she was finer back then i dont think she had surgery i liked her then cause she was thicker and ahd some nice thighs , shes still fine now just smaller and back then she had a nice ass


----------



## hyphen

i wanna bang her:


----------



## 33truballa33

thoroughbred said:


> i thought she was finer back then i dont think she had surgery i liked her then cause she was thicker and ahd some nice thighs , shes still fine now just smaller and back then she had a nice ass
> [snapback]850169[/snapback]​


she had a huge schnazzzzzzzzzz back then got her nose done


----------



## ReDraGon->

hyphen said:


> i wanna bang her:
> [snapback]850174[/snapback]​


 I already did :laugh:

why do u think her eyes are soo slanted









and hyphen after u KISS her .....pls let me know how my Dick tastes


----------



## hyphen

ReDraGon-> said:


> I already did :laugh:
> 
> why do u think her eyes are soo slanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hyphen after u KISS her .....pls let me know how my Dick tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]850492[/snapback]​


pffff...my gf doesn't get with scum


----------



## ReDraGon->

hyphen said:


> pffff...my gf doesn't get with scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]850566[/snapback]​


 EXACTLY.... that why I didnt post up that Pic.... i ALREADY BANGED her and u WANNA BANG her









The thread said "Show us who u wanna BANG"


----------



## hyphen

ReDraGon-> said:


> EXACTLY.... that why I didnt post up that Pic.... i ALREADY BANGED her and u WANNA BANG her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread said "Show us who u wanna BANG"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]850592[/snapback]​


yadda yadda yadda


----------



## remyo

she,s dutch celeb


----------



## janus

Mmmmm.







Tatjana!


----------



## 33truballa33

damn mmMMMmm


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

remyo said:


> she,s dutch celeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]850877[/snapback]​


Like they say, it aint much if it aint dutch.....hahaha or whatever Jonas says.


----------



## Judazzz

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Like they say, it aint much if it aint dutch.....hahaha or whatever Jonas says. :laugh:
> [snapback]851042[/snapback]​


This seems to be more a case of "It ain't much if it ain't much..."


----------



## remyo

another dutch celeb 
sylvie


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Judazzz said:


> This seems to be more a case of "It ain't much if it ain't much..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]851056[/snapback]​


And they say women are confusing.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/uploads/post-5309-1106080867.jpg


damnnnn id hit that


----------



## Sheriff Freak

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/uploads/post-5309-1106080867.jpg[/IMG

supposed to be posted but i wiffed


----------



## Bilbo

LunaSick said:


> alright, lets try this again then.
> truballa's mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]849891[/snapback]​


----------



## janus

and another two


----------



## RhomZilla

I wanna bang this...


----------



## lemmywinks

RhomZilla said:


> I wanna bang this...
> [snapback]851517[/snapback]​


Is she dead?


----------



## RhomZilla

lemmywinks said:


> Is she dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]851538[/snapback]​


Nearly dead from getting banged up to much.


----------



## Death in #'s

RhomZilla said:


> I wanna bang this...
> [snapback]851517[/snapback]​










dam that poor old lady getting humilated on thenet







she probably doesent even know what the internet is anyway


----------



## WorldBelow07

haha


----------



## Sheriff Freak

im sure she is dead.


----------



## Killduv

Hahaha that is gross!!!!


----------



## tweekie

oh yes.....
View attachment 44957


----------



## tweekie

View attachment 44958


----------



## remyo

tweekie said:


> oh yes.....
> View attachment 44957
> 
> [snapback]852047[/snapback]​


oh hell yes


----------



## janus

RhomZilla said:


> I wanna bang this...
> [snapback]851517[/snapback]​


You already have, looks like!


----------



## Killduv

The two fine ladies posted by Tweekie rule!!!
Damm hot!
good taste in women


----------



## janus

remyo said:


> oh hell yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]852136[/snapback]​


She looks really good!


----------



## remyo

janus said:


> and another two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]851211[/snapback]​


hahaha you really like briget don,t you







and the other one i really hate


----------



## janus

remyo said:


> hahaha you really like briget don,t you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the other one i really hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]852159[/snapback]​


Mmmm,, I love Chantal!


----------



## Roger

melyssa ford!!! can't believe none of you said this girl. shes half russian and black i think


----------



## channafreak

remyo said:


> another dutch celeb
> sylvie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]851116[/snapback]​


Oh my GOOD GOD!!!..... UHhhh....

ow. I just pulled my f*cking groin.


----------



## channafreak

More carmella....


----------



## WolfFish

a shitty pic of amy lee, she reminds me of of daisy


----------



## Sheriff Freak

carmella









keep up the good work guys i love seeing this thread up for so long!


----------



## WorldBelow07

omfg tweekie those chicks are hot


----------



## WorldBelow07

i think i have double post syndrome today


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff

tweekie said:


> oh yes.....
> View attachment 44957
> 
> [snapback]852047[/snapback]​


who is this chick? i think she is the hottest chick in this thread


----------



## 33truballa33

mmMMm i luv catherine zeta jones...


----------



## RhomZilla

33truballa33 said:


> mmMMm i luv catherine zeta jones...
> [snapback]853403[/snapback]​







































We used to go out...


----------



## tweekie

a couple more of Lucy Pinder...
View attachment 45156
View attachment 45155
View attachment 45157


cant remember where i got the other picture of the other girl from!!! gutted!!!


----------



## Sheriff Freak

damn shes got some bombs


----------



## 33truballa33

oh how i luv u sung hi lee.. damn i luv asian women..


----------



## 33truballa33

and rhomzilla u betta not say u used to be with her ill kill u !!! hahahaha

oh yeah shes the asian chick from the girl next door if u didnt know


----------



## remyo

dude that asian chick is hot !!!


----------



## 33truballa33

remyo said:


> dude that asian chick is hot !!!
> [snapback]853764[/snapback]​


yeah thats why shes my lover


----------



## janus

Only when you close your eyes!


----------



## janus

Georgina!


----------



## 33truballa33

rachael and desirae too of my friend from college

damn asshole walked into the pic... no clu who he is


----------



## Death in #'s

33truballa33 said:


> rachael and desirae too of my friend from college
> 
> damn asshole walked into the pic... no clu who he is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]853974[/snapback]​










dont you just hate when that sh*t happens


----------



## Killduv

They are pretty!!!!
Next time you se this bozo break his neck - he somewhat ruined the picture










33truballa33 said:


> rachael and desirae too of my friend from college
> 
> damn asshole walked into the pic... no clu who he is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]853974[/snapback]​


----------



## 33truballa33

yeah ill make a thread after my bday party with all the gurlz thatll come thru


----------



## remyo




----------



## mrspikes

33truballa33 said:


> rachael and desirae too of my friend from college
> 
> damn asshole walked into the pic... no clu who he is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]853974[/snapback]​


dude you should send that pic into fhm for the who the hell are they section.


----------



## 33truballa33

yeah i think i mite


----------



## WolfFish

taylor


----------



## Sheriff Freak

wtf.....


----------



## 33truballa33

rosylen sanchez n e one?


----------



## WorldBelow07

^hot!!


----------



## 33truballa33

i think u mean HAWWWT N SPICEEEEEEEEEEEEEee


----------



## 33truballa33




----------



## ReDraGon->

i dont know who she is but shes HOTT


----------



## Speedy

I apologize Ms_Natterari,
Never noticed the "labia" parts but now that you mention it....Sorry again.

This was my second choice:


----------



## tweekie

roslin sanchez is quality, saw her in Rush hour 2 and have been in love ever since.


----------



## janus

Speedy said:


> I apologize Ms_Natterari,
> Never noticed the "labia" parts but now that you mention it....Sorry again.
> 
> This was my second choice:
> [snapback]854912[/snapback]​


----------



## sasquach

lol speedy


----------



## cErx2Oo3

ReDraGon-> said:


> i dont know who she is but shes HOTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]854719[/snapback]​


thats Vida Guerra


----------



## cErx2Oo3

heres my list..

*Vida Guererra*
















*Tila Nguyen*
















*Jasmin*
















*Krystal Steal*
















*Kimloan*


----------



## cErx2Oo3

*last one for now,Somaya*


----------



## Sheriff Freak

damn keep up the good work guys


----------



## dan-uk

View attachment 45480
<---------- I WANT HER


----------



## Sheriff Freak

2 swallow ur load?


----------



## -={Nexus}=-

f*ck i love those shirts that show the underside of the breasts.

SOOOoooo TIGHT!

need to see more of that


----------



## lemmywinks

-={Nexus}=- said:


> f*ck i love those shirts that show the underside of the breasts.
> 
> SOOOoooo TIGHT!
> need to see more of that
> [snapback]857159[/snapback]​


nah, she just has some saggy tits


----------



## Tinkerbelle

damn... he's just so.... perfect.... droooooooool.

i especially like the fact he's wet and naked in this one


----------



## Tinkerbelle

hmmmm who else is on my list....









^Heath Ledger









^Luke Wilson









^Ewan McGregor









^Jerry O'Connell

















^Orlando Bloom









^Johnny Depp


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









^David Bowie









^Randy Harrison









^Gale Harold

....okay thats it for now.


----------



## WorldBelow07

the guy above david bowie looks gay


----------



## Death in #'s

WorldBelow07 said:


> the guy above david bowie looks gay
> [snapback]857199[/snapback]​










are u serious i guess u dont know who that is









but david bowie is gay but is also god


----------



## 33truballa33

those are sum saggy tits hahaha almost come down to her belly button...

damn tink looks like ur gonna b busy


----------



## remyo

dan-uk said:


> View attachment 45480
> <---------- I WANT HER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]856056[/snapback]​


----------



## WorldBelow07




----------



## sasquach

thats a lot of people tink


----------



## Tinkerbelle

sasquach said:


> thats a lot of people tink
> [snapback]858609[/snapback]​


hey what can i say... insatiable appetite











WorldBelow07 said:


> the guy above david bowie looks gay
> 
> [snapback]858609[/snapback]​


yeahhhhh... that'd be johnny depp, sweetheart. I dun think he's gay, but yeah one or two on my list is so, c'est la vie. one can but dream!


----------



## sasquach

whats david bowie on there for


----------



## Tinkerbelle

sasquach said:


> whats david bowie on there for
> [snapback]858632[/snapback]​


ummm read the title of the thread there punkin. and because well... he's david bowie.


----------



## sasquach

but aint he a bit old, o well its your choice


----------



## Paddy

John Cena.....yummmmmmmeeeee!!! And Patrick McGuinness, doubley yummmmeeeeee!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle

ooooooh the second one IS yummy, paddy


----------



## Paddy

Tinkerbelle said:


> ooooooh the second one IS yummy, paddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]859090[/snapback]​


I know, I know, I know!!!!


----------



## WilliamBradley

WolfFish said:


> taylor
> [snapback]854340[/snapback]​


me too


----------



## Brendan

Angelina Jolie all the way


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Keanu Reeves:
View attachment 45866


Orlando Bloom:
View attachment 45867


Will Smith:
View attachment 45868


Johnny Depp + Orlando Bloom: 
View attachment 45872


Clint Bizzell:
View attachment 45875


Kent Kingsley:
View attachment 45877


Peter Burgoyne:
View attachment 45878


Done for now...


----------



## WilliamBradley

that kent guy is hot !

I got more


----------



## janus

Yo girls, can`t you make another topic for this.
So we will not have to see them!


----------



## Killduv

Ms. Natt -Keanu Reeves loves Gerbils and Hamsters :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

janus said:


> Yo girls, can`t you make another topic for this.
> So we will not have to see them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]860292[/snapback]​


Get over it! It says "SHOW US WHO YOU WANT TO BANG"

No where did it say "for guys only"

I love gerbils and hamsters


----------



## Killduv

He loves them differently haha. He likes them the same way Richard Gere likes them.



Ms_Nattereri said:


> I love gerbils and hamsters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]860316[/snapback]​


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Killduv said:


> He loves them differently haha. He likes them the same way Richard Gere likes them.
> [snapback]860332[/snapback]​


Do I want to know


----------



## Killduv

No it is gross!!!! Plus he is











Ms_Nattereri said:


> Do I want to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]860354[/snapback]​


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Ill just take your word on it then.


----------



## Killduv

I had a feeling you would hehe



Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ill just take your word on it then.
> [snapback]860374[/snapback]​


----------



## Sheriff Freak

girls have taken it over with dude pics haha


----------



## Fido

WilliamBradley said:


> that kent guy is hot !
> 
> I got more
> [snapback]860287[/snapback]​


can you please take that ass out of your sig, jeez


----------



## thoroughbred

evelyn ng, professional poker player


----------



## thoroughbred

another one


----------



## Fido

^she looks like a giant


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Clint Bizzell:
> View attachment 45875
> 
> 
> Kent Kingsley:
> View attachment 45877
> 
> 
> Peter Burgoyne:
> View attachment 45878
> 
> 
> Done for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]860282[/snapback]​


^ these three.... where DID You find them. OH MY GOD MAJOR POINTS ON THESE GUYS


----------



## Tinkerbelle

WilliamBradley said:


> me too
> [snapback]860195[/snapback]​


okay WB, i'm a little shocked... taylor hanson is kinda growing up hot.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Tinkerbelle said:


> ^ these three.... where DID You find them. OH MY GOD MAJOR POINTS ON THESE GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]861456[/snapback]​


Because the men might bitch theyll see tits in the link, Ill send it to you. Since obviously they cant handle ass


----------



## Fido

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Because the men might bitch theyll see tits in the link, Ill send it to you. Since obviously they cant handle ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]861469[/snapback]​


well excuse me that i dont like seeing this ass in my face


----------



## frankyo

I want to hit that.


----------



## tweekie

lets get back on track....

jodie albert from hollyoaks
View attachment 46042


cheryl tweedy from girls aloud
View attachment 46051


keeley, new page 3 idol winner....
View attachment 46047


kelly brook....
View attachment 46052


Kate Beckinsale.....
View attachment 46050


----------



## Brendan




----------



## Judazzz

Filo said:


> can you please take that ass out of your sig, jeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]861040[/snapback]​


That's a fricking sculpture (made by Michelangelo - happens to be one of the world's most famous ones, I might add), you barbarian... A lumb of rock, an oversized piece of rubble: does that offend you?


----------



## Fido

sry looked damn real to me...naked stone is ok







lol


----------



## Judazzz

Filo said:


> naked stone is ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> [snapback]861703[/snapback]​


Well, those are your words...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Judazzz said:


> Well, those are your words...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]861719[/snapback]​


Careful because knowing him he will find something in stone to press the rules.


----------



## Judazzz

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Careful because knowing him he will find something in stone to press the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]861729[/snapback]​


I don't think so - people that have been in de Padded Room are subjected a "One strike and you're out"-policy


----------



## WilliamBradley

Filo said:


> well excuse me that i dont like seeing this ass in my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]861586[/snapback]​


that ASS is one of the most popoular scultures of the world


----------



## WilliamBradley

Tinkerbelle said:


> okay WB, i'm a little shocked... taylor hanson is kinda growing up hot.
> [snapback]861463[/snapback]​


yeah he is hella Hot


----------



## Xenon

WilliamBradley said:


> that ASS is one of the most popoular scultures of the world
> [snapback]861775[/snapback]​


I like Davids ass and all but WB's would make for a better sig pic IMO.


----------



## Gordeez

Interesting. I thought it was a Real Picture of an ass, not a stone.

And yes I know, I dont know jack sh*t about art!








Someday...Gordeez too will know!


----------



## Sheriff Freak

that poker chick is pritty hot


----------



## ineedchanna

ozhp said:


> and i could be in the wrong on this one but i saw her on TV the other day and mmmmmmmmm id f*ck her 2
> 
> Scarlett Johansson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk it seems like she would be a good f*ck, cute girl on the outside by crazy nympho on the inside!
> [snapback]819434[/snapback]​


YES! Scarlet is HOT


----------



## Fido

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Careful because knowing him he will find something in stone to press the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]861729[/snapback]​


wait, you know me? what was your name again? oh yeah...you dont know me, thx


----------



## tweekie

personal taste is all good but i dont rate scarlett johansson at all. charleze theron is hot though.


----------



## remyo

Brendan said:


> [snapback]861688[/snapback]​


very sexy


----------



## WilliamBradley

motherf^ckingdamnnn have you ever seen someone hotter than him????









mr taylor hanson


----------



## Sheriff Freak

looks to much like a girl. unless ur into that kinda thing


----------



## WilliamBradley

ozhp said:


> looks to much like a girl. unless ur into that kinda thing
> [snapback]862573[/snapback]​


no he doesn't


----------



## Sheriff Freak

just my opinion.......... but he does look like a girl


----------



## WilliamBradley

really? i didn't know girl looked like this


----------



## Sheriff Freak

well his face not his body


----------



## WolfFish

don't argue about hanson with oly


----------



## User

ozhp said:


> well his face not his body
> [snapback]862749[/snapback]​


Dunno, some butch chicks have that kind of body.


----------



## 33truballa33

vanessa bryant id never cheat on u.. id luv u for who u are


----------



## 33truballa33

and of course my boy hood crush from melrose place


----------



## Tinkerbelle

tweekie said:


> lets get back on track....
> [snapback]861640[/snapback]​


yes, lets.

oh keanu.... sigh!










(dun worry, i censored this one for the boys poor sensitive eyes)


----------



## Tinkerbelle

oops one more. ewan mcgregor from the movie Velvet Goldmine... sorry its so blurry.


----------



## 33truballa33

ewwwwww stop it tink


----------



## thoroughbred

Filo said:


> ^she looks like a giant
> [snapback]861440[/snapback]​


SHES ONLY 5'11 IF IM NOT MISATKEN IM 5'10 SHES GOOD


----------



## Fido

Tinkerbelle said:


> oops one more. ewan mcgregor from the movie Velvet Goldmine... sorry its so blurry.
> [snapback]862905[/snapback]​


jeez wtf


----------



## 33truballa33

no comments on my baby vanessa man u guys are blind


----------



## frogguy1

What does bobme look like?


----------



## Fido

:laugh:


frogguy1 said:


> What does bobme look like?
> [snapback]863205[/snapback]​


why do you want to know? he is tall n skinny...like a banana


----------



## frogguy1

Ive seen a couple of post about bobme and wanted to see what the big deal was. I didnt even know bobme was a guy. One thread said something about a gstring.


----------



## frogguy1

ANyways I forgot to say who I would bang, Shannon Sassoman or Mila J. Also Alyssa Malono.


----------



## Fido

i dont get why some girls like the guys that look







hmmm


----------



## lemmywinks

wtf. guys get in trouble for putting up pics of chicks w. censored boobs but chicks can post censored schlongs?


----------



## Fido

lemmywinks said:


> wtf. guys get in trouble for putting up pics of chicks w. censored boobs but chicks can post censored schlongs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]863266[/snapback]​


dont question the mods


----------



## Killduv

He is a Fruitcake









[quote name='Tinkerbelle' date='Jan 26 2005, 02:19 AM']
yes, lets.

oh keanu.... sigh!


----------



## tweekie

GOD DAMN!!!!!


----------



## channafreak

[quote name='Tinkerbelle' date='Jan 26 2005, 02:19 AM']
yes, lets.

oh keanu.... sigh!


----------



## channafreak

Kasia Bujakiewicz


----------



## channafreak

I still got a thing for Trish too.


----------



## Quint

Lori Loughlin


----------



## remyo

tweekie said:


> GOD DAMN!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]863463[/snapback]​


she,s hot men


----------



## 33truballa33

yeah thas my future babies momma... how could kobe cheat on that??


----------



## remyo

he is a dumb f*ck she,s a hotty


----------



## Quint

Heather rocks


----------



## Quint

To quote Jack Nicholson from Easy Rider - "Lord have mercy !"


----------



## Quint

Wouldn't mind hanging out with her & J-Lo :nod:


----------



## Quint

Yeah


----------



## Sheriff Freak

she should sit up... haha


----------



## Quint

Carmen


----------



## Quint

Kim


----------



## 33truballa33

i luv carmen too but i think shes a lil too dirty after aheming with dennis rodman.. i think ill stick with vanesa


----------



## Sheriff Freak

very dirty after dennis


----------



## Quint

nt


----------



## Quint

J-Lo


----------



## 33truballa33

i think j lo is dirty too.. but id do er


----------



## Sheriff Freak

same here


----------



## 33truballa33

mmMMmm and im done for a few days haha


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Killduv said:


> He is a Fruitcake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, lets.
> 
> oh keanu.... sigh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]863304[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> i just love how any guy automatically calls another guy hotter than them gay.
> 
> are you all really so petty that you need to defend your straigtness against someone as sexy and OBVIOUSLY unattainable as keanu reeves?
> 
> jesus christ GROW UP.
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.FREEZ

Tinkerbelle said:


> i just love how any guy automatically calls another guy hotter than them gay.
> 
> are you all really so petty that you need to defend your straigtness against someone as sexy and OBVIOUSLY unattainable as keanu reeves?
> 
> jesus christ GROW UP.
> [snapback]864365[/snapback]​


keanu cant act


----------



## Tinkerbelle

mr.freez said:


> keanu cant act
> [snapback]864378[/snapback]​


what does that matter? he's total eye candy.... still doesn't make him gay either.


----------



## boost

Since this thread is still alive, and in light of the 'where was she when I was in school' Debra Lafave.


----------



## Roger

Jennifer Lopes

















Mya

























Gwen staffine

















lady libarty


----------



## Alexraptor

so hot!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Filo said:


> i dont get why some girls like the guys that look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm
> [snapback]863232[/snapback]​


Ask your girlfriend, shes with one.
















Keanu was hot in the Matrix, so I dont want to hear it











lemmywinks said:


> wtf. guys get in trouble for putting up pics of chicks w. censored boobs but chicks can post censored schlongs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]863266[/snapback]​


Thats different! The boobs that Ive removed that were censored were because all they censored were the nipples with a little circle. Her pictures censored the ENTIRE _package_.


----------



## Fido

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ask your girlfriend, shes with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keanu was hot in the Matrix, so I dont want to hear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats different! The boobs that Ive removed that were censored were because all they censored were the nipples with a little circle. Her pictures censored the ENTIRE _package_.
> [snapback]864767[/snapback]​


keanu aint bad...this is...


----------



## slckr69

keanu is gay. you didnt read this months people magazine i take it. he came out the closet last month or something. i think he is going out with rosie o'donnel..

haha any joke ending in rosie o'donnel is funny .lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

slckr69 said:


> keanu is gay. you didnt read this months people magazine i take it. he came out the closet last month or something. i think he is going out with rosie o'donnel..
> 
> haha any joke ending in rosie o'donnel is funny .lol
> [snapback]864821[/snapback]​


I get People and in no where did I read that he was gay.

BTW, for future reference People is a *WEEKLY* magazine, not monthly.


----------



## Fido

men who read People Magazine are


----------



## slckr69

are you serious FIlo People is an awesome magazine. lol and trust me karen its in there like pg 70 or something.


----------



## Fido

^ sports illustrating MAN (SWIMSUIT EDITION)!!!!


----------



## slckr69

umm or Playboy. but i get people for my mind. duh

playboy for volleyball scores.

penthouse does the best for softball.


----------



## Trey82070

Gwen Stefani


----------



## Killduv

I was only pulling your leg!!!!
He is a terrible actor when it comes to Sci Fi. He should go back to comedy- Bill and Ted.
At least he looks a bit better than this below



Tinkerbelle said:


> i just love how any guy automatically calls another guy hotter than them gay.
> 
> are you all really so petty that you need to defend your straigtness against someone as sexy and OBVIOUSLY unattainable as keanu reeves?
> 
> jesus christ GROW UP.
> [snapback]864365[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido

That looks like one of Death in #s pics


----------



## tweekie

keanu reeves was quality in the matrix movies, how can you can he wasnt!! i love those films and think his acting style suited the role perfectly.

anyway, anyone else got any other pics of Kobes chick?


----------



## BraveHeart007

Here is my friend









http://www.strangecosmos.com/content/item/104213.html


----------



## diceman69




----------



## LunaSick

thats gross, her yumyum muscle can rip your sh*t off


----------



## Sheriff Freak

wtf why would a chick do that to there body............. beast


----------



## Death in #'s

Filo said:


> That looks like one of Death in #s pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]865121[/snapback]​










i think its better qaulity than mine


----------



## channafreak

Sylvie


----------



## 33truballa33

oOOoh nice


----------



## Fido

too much makeup damn, looks like hooker.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

how bout one that wont fight back


----------



## Fido

whoa, nice slut pic, thats a good one!


----------



## Innes

<------ I wanna bang them


----------



## Fido

i like this chick


----------



## MR.FREEZ

Innes said:


> <------ I wanna bang them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]866919[/snapback]​


i hope you change your avatar cause i saw what looked like a little asian kid


----------



## lemmywinks

Filo said:


> too much makeup damn, looks like hooker.
> [snapback]866775[/snapback]​


shut up dude. you know you would f*ck a hooker that looked that nice


----------



## Innes

mr.freez said:


> i hope you change your avatar cause i saw what looked like a little asian kid
> [snapback]866924[/snapback]​


lol refresh


----------



## Fido

lemmywinks said:


> shut up dude. you know you would f*ck a hooker that looked that nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]866926[/snapback]​


----------



## hydroshutter

lemmywinks said:


> ohdaisydarko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personal image removed on request
> [snapback]810785[/snapback]​


I 2nd that


----------



## Fido

yes, major milf...sorry if that offends her, but its true!


----------



## Sheriff Freak




----------



## 33truballa33

mmMMmm


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

Filo said:


> yes, major milf...sorry if that offends her, but its true!
> [snapback]867033[/snapback]​


No, it doesn't offend me... but I'm not a MILF


----------



## 33truballa33

*DaisyDarko* said:


> No, it doesn't offend me... but I'm not a MILF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]867998[/snapback]​


i beg to differ


----------



## Natt King Shoal

If I could turn back the clock 10 years or so, Sharon Stone and Elisabeth Shue would be up there!


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

Natt King Shoal said:


> If I could turn back the clock 10 years or so, Sharon Stone and Elisabeth Shue would be up there!
> [snapback]868239[/snapback]​


Yeah, Sharon Stone was beautiful!


----------



## K fizzly

who are th ose girls in ur avatar...for some reason if that is a girl i think shes hot


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

K fizzly said:


> who are th ose girls in ur avatar...for some reason if that is a girl i think shes hot
> [snapback]868272[/snapback]​


Who's avatar?


----------



## K fizzly

urs daisy


----------



## Fido

i think it looks like ozzy osbornes daughter


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

Nope, not Kelly Osbourne








It's Brody Dalle from The Distillers...

View attachment 46644


----------



## WolfFish

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Nope, not Kelly Osbourne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Brody Dalle from The Distillers...
> 
> View attachment 46644
> 
> [snapback]868360[/snapback]​


dammit i knew that, shes beautiful


----------



## User

BraveHeart007 said:


> Here is my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.strangecosmos.com/content/item/104213.html
> [snapback]865669[/snapback]​


Thats morally reprehensible.


----------



## b_ack51

Which guy in Rancid was she married too? I know its one of the singers, I think the blond haired mohawk, not the bigger guy with the dark hair.


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

b_ack51 said:


> Which guy in Rancid was she married too? I know its one of the singers, I think the blond haired mohawk, not the bigger guy with the dark hair.
> [snapback]868998[/snapback]​


She was married to Tim Armstrong of Rancid... The singer.


----------



## BUBBA

She will do


----------



## wayne.140

View attachment 46753
I would have to say all the above


----------



## wayne.140

soory all the ladeez to the side mmmmm


----------



## Killduv

She is hot and Beautiful!!!!



*DaisyDarko* said:


> Nope, not Kelly Osbourne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Brody Dalle from The Distillers...
> 
> View attachment 46644
> 
> [snapback]868360[/snapback]​


----------



## Killduv

For 20 some odd years I always had a thing for Dinah Cancer- Singer of 45 Grave
Yummmmmmmmmy


----------



## Sheriff Freak

wayne.140 said:


> View attachment 46753
> I would have to say all the above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]869271[/snapback]​


id put it in each and every one of those ho's


----------



## WolfFish

Killduv said:


> For 20 some odd years I always had a thing for Dinah Cancer- Singer of 45 Grave
> Yummmmmmmmmy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]869399[/snapback]​


strangely similar...yep i have posted another guy.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

WolfFish said:


> strangely similar...yep i have posted another guy.
> [snapback]870618[/snapback]​


EEEEP! sign me up for one of him! god he's so hot.

lead singer of placebo if i'm not wrong.



















and looking SLIGHTLY more mannish.....










still hot as f*ck tho.


----------



## thePACK

diane lane..









sandra bullock









selma..selma..selma..


----------



## Alexraptor

i once had a cat named selma


----------



## Sheriff Freak

did u bang it?


----------



## Blacksheep

Ya know...while I do marvel at the wonders you have posted here, I thought I would put a picture in here to punish you all.

Try getting this out of your minds eye...









View attachment 47032


No matter how hard you try, you will not be able to pluck out your minds eye!

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Jeffrey :rasp:


----------



## thePACK

okay paster jeff.i think its time to back away from the computer..


----------



## TormenT

cant see


----------



## lemmywinks

Tinkerbelle said:


> EEEEP! sign me up for one of him! god he's so hot.
> 
> lead singer of placebo if i'm not wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and looking SLIGHTLY more mannish.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still hot as f*ck tho.
> [snapback]870670[/snapback]​


what the hell is it with you and gay guys.....


----------



## User

Tinkerbelle said:


> EEEEP! sign me up for one of him! god he's so hot.
> 
> lead singer of placebo if i'm not wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and looking SLIGHTLY more mannish.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still hot as f*ck tho.
> [snapback]870670[/snapback]​


Nasty ass effeminate males turns you on?


----------



## User

PastorJeff said:


> Ya know...while I do marvel at the wonders you have posted here, I thought I would put a picture in here to punish you all.
> 
> Try getting this out of your minds eye...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47032
> 
> 
> No matter how hard you try, you will not be able to pluck out your minds eye!
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Jeffrey :rasp:
> [snapback]871921[/snapback]​


Big f*cking EWWW! ... just disgusting


----------



## Sheriff Freak

HOLY sh*t u can see her belly button hahaha


----------



## User

I can upload all kinds of sh*t..... but I'd have to censor and crop 90% of the pics.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

def "boinkable"


----------



## wayne.140

I agree and nice boots 2


----------



## flash!

View attachment 47036
I'd give anything for a piece of this.................


----------



## Sheriff Freak

id cut off a nut to bang her at least twice!


----------



## Death in #'s

thanks alot jeff
i have to burn my eyes out now with a sodering iron


----------



## Fido

wtf Jeff, thanks


----------



## Roger

Eliza Dushku
















lindsay lohan


----------



## Fido

nice shocks hehe


----------



## Fido

yeah baby


----------



## Fido

YEAH!


----------



## Fido

weeee


----------



## User

Random pics.......



























Yippie kai yai yay motherf0ckers


----------



## OiNkY

Filo said:


> weeee
> [snapback]872490[/snapback]​


i love tits,, but heck.. i hate big fake ones


----------



## User

Filo said:


> weeee
> [snapback]872490[/snapback]​


Are you going for the "big tit" look, are just "absolutely f*cking gorgeous" like I'm posting?


----------



## Fido

shes natural...she has been a model for that company since a teenager. she has posted up an old pic, but i cant find it. and yes, big tit lok is good!


----------



## Sick Of It All

> i love tits,, but heck.. i hate big fake ones


U can tell those r real.


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

Sick Of It All said:


> U can tell those r real.
> [snapback]872584[/snapback]​










Those are not real... Trust me I know.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

who cares


----------



## Sick Of It All

> Those are not real... Trust me I know.


Ahh yes now that I look at the pic that was taken from a distance u can tell they're not real. But yes who cares big tits are good.


----------



## dwarfcat

Why isnt this bad boy sticky yet, well wait it might be.......poor choice of words







. This thread has exploded I think it deserves a pinning.


----------



## cErx2Oo3

BUBBA said:


> She will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]869235[/snapback]​


i like your choice BUBBA.. Vida Guerera..


----------



## 33truballa33

elizabeth hurley


----------



## Sheriff Freak

those tits are def fake, look at them haha.

GOD I LIKE TITS AND ASS


----------



## WilliamBradley

this


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

mr.freez said:


> who cares
> [snapback]872684[/snapback]​


oh, I don't care at all, I prefer a big nice rounded boob job, over big saggy natural ones.


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

WilliamBradley said:


> this
> [snapback]872981[/snapback]​


Niiice!








Is that your man?


----------



## WilliamBradley

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Niiice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your man?
> [snapback]873004[/snapback]​


yep.
!


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

WilliamBradley said:


> yep.
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]873035[/snapback]​


ummm ok.


----------



## WilliamBradley

*DaisyDarko* said:


> ummm ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]873043[/snapback]​


?
((it was edited when I found out u were a girl)


----------



## Fido

oh yes


----------



## Fido

This one is for daisy








allll natural LOL!


----------



## Killduv

The only difference my pic is a female. 
Oh well

[quote name='WolfFish' date='Jan 30 2005, 10:22 PM']
strangely similar...yep i have posted another guy.


----------



## -={Nexus}=-

can you handle this!?


----------



## [email protected]°

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Those are not real... Trust me I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]872674[/snapback]​


If I can touch it it is real!!!


----------



## 33truballa33

-={Nexus}=- said:


> can you handle this!?
> [snapback]873406[/snapback]​


the question my friend is can they handle this


----------



## cErx2Oo3

Sheriff Freak said:


> those tits are def fake, look at them haha.
> 
> GOD I LIKE TITS AND ASS
> [snapback]872931[/snapback]​


are u talking about

Vida









shes all natural..


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

Civic Disobedience said:


> If I can touch it it is real!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]873416[/snapback]​


Very true!


----------



## User

Filo said:


> shes natural...she has been a model for that company since a teenager. she has posted up an old pic, but i cant find it. and yes, big tit lok is good!
> [snapback]872537[/snapback]​


You mean certain "big boobs" are good right? Not all, little reminder..


----------



## Tinkerbelle

User said:


> You mean certain "big boobs" are good right? Not all, little reminder..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]873527[/snapback]​


oh.....my.....GOD.....

thanks a LOT for making me not want to go to dinner now.









wtf is that sticking out from under her skirt... her belly button?!?!


----------



## User

Tinkerbelle said:


> oh.....my.....GOD.....
> 
> thanks a LOT for making me not want to go to dinner now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is that sticking out from under her skirt... her belly button?!?!
> [snapback]873583[/snapback]​




I guess so, looks gross I know, I had to remind everyone some big boobs and all natural women are gross. Its pathetic people do that to themselves, that woman isn't fat she's f*cking obese, gross and down right unfuckable. I hope nobody blames that on "thyroid disease" "big boned" because thats f*cking old.


----------



## Roger

People like that are using up my air.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

aaaand..... back to the pretty people









michael pitt



















and just because he's EVER so pretty, and sort of runs with a theme... brad pitt


----------



## Fido

YES BABY!


----------



## Fido

OH YEAH!


----------



## User




----------



## Fido

that looks soooo air brushed.


----------



## User

Filo said:


> that looks soooo air brushed.
> [snapback]874116[/snapback]​


So does the second pic you posted.


----------



## User

This is more your style isn't it Filo?


----------



## Fido

<----GOT WOOD? AAAAAAAAA


----------



## channafreak

What I want to bang tonight......Lindsay Lohan.









And what I am actually going to bang tonight.......


----------



## khuzhong

lmao dude, that dont look too soft
toss in some lotion eh?
lol


----------



## channafreak

khuzhong said:


> lmao dude, that dont look too soft
> toss in some lotion eh?
> lol
> [snapback]874421[/snapback]​


Lotion.....pffttttt.... Make it rough as possible. "Textured for her pleasure"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Filo said:


> <----GOT WOOD? AAAAAAAAA
> [snapback]874125[/snapback]​


For someone that used to report any picture at the sight of clevage you sure know how to post the least covered of chicks now. Only some seem to come from the 80s with their neon on bright pink/orange/yellow/green swimsuits


----------



## remyo

lindsay lohan is hot men damnnnn


----------



## Fido

Ms_Nattereri said:


> For someone that used to report any picture at the sight of clevage you sure know how to post the least covered of chicks now. Only some seem to come from the 80s with their neon on bright pink/orange/yellow/green swimsuits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]874428[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido

is this more to your liking Ms Natt


----------



## Jags

ReDraGon-> said:


> heres a Pic of her waiting for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]811067[/snapback]​


Y isnt there any more pics of VIDA!!! Vida is sooooooooooo f*cking hott!!


----------



## remyo

Filo said:


> is this more to your liking Ms Natt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]874786[/snapback]​


damn she is hot ho is she filo ?????????????????????/


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez




----------



## remyo

fabienne


----------



## MR HARLEY

I would Love to Move some furniture around with Wb ....
So here is My choice


----------



## WilliamBradley

MR HARLEY said:


> I would Love to Move some furniture around with Wb ....
> So here is My choice
> [snapback]875167[/snapback]​


but you don't want to see the scars i have right now.. they won't heal within a month


----------



## remyo




----------



## remyo

MR HARLEY said:


> I would Love to Move some furniture around with Wb ....
> So here is My choice
> [snapback]875167[/snapback]​


damn WB is really sexy


----------



## DrewBoOty

Famke Janssen


----------



## remyo

^nice femke is dutch !!!! and she look,s great


----------



## WolfFish

ewwwww







, not bloody jessica wannabe simpson


----------



## MR HARLEY

WilliamBradley said:


> but you don't want to see the scars i have right now.. they won't heal within a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]875177[/snapback]​


È giusto il mio amore, la vostra bellezza viene da dentro


----------



## WilliamBradley

MR HARLEY said:


> È giusto il mio amore, la vostra bellezza viene da dentro
> [snapback]875209[/snapback]​


that was nice ..
not too honest, but nice


----------



## MR HARLEY

WilliamBradley said:


> that was nice ..
> not too honest, but nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]875217[/snapback]​


Parlo soltanto dal cuore voi la mia principessa


----------



## heffer2028

i hope im not the only one that thinks ashlee simpson is bangin...


----------



## MR HARLEY

heffer2028 said:


> i hope im not the only one that thinks ashlee simpson is bangin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]875279[/snapback]​


She is ok , She cant sing and she has a hook nose ...


----------



## Roger

I don't think she's hot at all, her sister on the other hand is very hot.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

Yeah Jessica is MUCH hotter. Cause Ashlee is ugly. Her hair looks like someone went at her with a machete.


----------



## Roger

Jessica simpson

































(the url says nude, but she's not nude, so no worrys be happy)
http://www.celebdolls.com/free-nude-porn-s...mpson-naked.jpg

Kylie Minogue

















*Second link removed because it made you download an .exe file. *


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

OH yeah, there's my jessica


----------



## Fido




----------



## Fido




----------



## Sheriff Freak

id like to play with those fun bags


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Kristianna Loken (Terminator 3)


----------



## remyo

heffer2028 said:


> i hope im not the only one that thinks ashlee simpson is bangin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]875279[/snapback]​


i like ashlee she,s hot


----------



## Rikimaru

Natt King Shoal said:


> Kristianna Loken (Terminator 3)
> [snapback]876361[/snapback]​


yeah good choice
Katja schuurman (dutch Celeb)


----------



## K fizzly

damn jessica is mighty fine look at those legs


----------



## Fido




----------



## lemmywinks

thanx for postin a link to a free porn site roger









and i love the swimsuit bitches filo


----------



## Sheriff Freak

mmm jessica simpson is f*cking so hot.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Filo said:


> [snapback]877040[/snapback]​


chris.... the first one, it looks like she's got two boob-shaped rocks sitting on her chest







and wtf is up with the bikini top?


----------



## Fido

Tinkerbelle said:


> chris.... the first one, it looks like she's got two boob-shaped rocks sitting on her chest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wtf is up with the bikini top?
> [snapback]877702[/snapback]​


Why dont you model your personal pics to make up for it then, sorry for not pleasing your eyes, maybe this will help


----------



## WorldBelow07

ashlee looks like a witch or something







big ass evil nose


----------



## Fido

WorldBelow07 said:


> ashlee looks like a witch or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big ass evil nose
> [snapback]877755[/snapback]​


so hard to please some people, have some asian persuasion.


----------



## WorldBelow07

there we go filo!


----------



## WorldBelow07

herse some more tila


















heres back when she had black hair


----------



## jiaguy

I got somethign against asians with dyed hair, of course my girlfriend is blonde (not asian) so i guess i've got no right to talk.


----------



## remyo

damn that asian women look like a f*cking alien men


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

remyo said:


> damn that asian women look like a f*cking alien men
> [snapback]877970[/snapback]​


Hahaha she really does. That last asian girl is WEIRD looking.


----------



## Death in #'s

dam filo is really whoring this thread


----------



## b_ack51

Death in # said:


> dam filo is really whoring this thread
> [snapback]878276[/snapback]​


What else is new.


----------



## leech123

uh yeh allyssa!!


----------



## khuzhong




----------



## Death in #'s

leech123 said:


> uh yeh allyssa!!
> [snapback]878348[/snapback]​










for you bro


----------



## khuzhong




----------



## khuzhong

:nod:


----------



## Quint

:nod:


----------



## Quint




----------



## Quint

Wouldn't mind playing basket with her


----------



## Fido

i like cherries...


----------



## kiddynamite

Quint you tha man. I LOVE women in leather pants!!!! especially JLH!!!!! where 'd ya get that pic?


----------



## Roger

Alicia Keys


----------



## Sheriff Freak

id bang alicia keys


----------



## remyo

nice pic,s guys keep up the good work !!!!!


----------



## remyo




----------



## WorldBelow07




----------



## WorldBelow07




----------



## remyo

:nod:


----------



## remyo




----------



## remyo




----------



## Roger

Beyonce








No Names <Faces not to great, but the asses are amazing>
















Gina Lynn








I got 57 pictures of hers all uploaded in links so if you enjoyed those and want to see them PM me, and i'll give you the links. i would post them, but they are nude.


----------



## WorldBelow07

PM MEEEEEE


----------



## Roger

WorldBelow07 said:


> PM MEEEEEE
> [snapback]888169[/snapback]​


K, but PM me next time . this goes for anyone who wants it, cause that way i can get it to you quicker


----------



## WorldBelow07

owned!!


----------



## User

To bad I cannot post more of this set.


----------



## Roger

That really is to bad. 
Michelle Rodriguez:


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Catharine Zeta Jones
View attachment 48676


Faith Hill
View attachment 48675


Kate Beckinsale
View attachment 48674


Natasha Henstridge
View attachment 48673


Rebecca Romijn
View attachment 48672


Kate Hudson
View attachment 48671


Jessica Biel
View attachment 48670


Denise Richards
View attachment 48669


----------



## pantast1c

Okay, which issue is this, because I didn't get mines!?????

I think someone jacked my mail.



Serygo said:


> I couldnt agree more!
> Paris Hilton, and whoever ABB Posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]810886[/snapback]​


----------



## yeayea123

remyo, who is that chick?


----------



## pamonster

yeayea123 said:


> remyo, who is that chick?
> [snapback]889528[/snapback]​


ya


----------



## Fido

Damn roger, them black girls got nice asses. Nice nudity shots









this page probably makes some of the younger guys on pfury







LOL!


----------



## WorldBelow07




----------



## LFSuperfly144

K fizzly said:


> tera patricks..the nastiest sluttiest porn start u could think of...f*cking disgusting sh*t...but the things she can do make up for it
> [snapback]810795[/snapback]​


Natilie Portman is HOT!


----------



## WorldBelow07

^^omfg yes


----------



## Novato

Keira Knightley


----------



## Novato




----------



## Novato

Monica Bellucci, The hottest chick!


----------



## Makoa84

This is my pick!!! MMMMMM MMMMMMM Good!!!


----------



## User

:nod:


----------



## frankyo

you guys remember the youngest girl from Party of Five.


----------



## frankyo

here is another pic.


----------



## Roger

wow she looks really nice


----------



## frankyo

not the same girl but I thought this was a good pic.

EDITED FOR SEXUALLY SUGGESTIVE CONTENT


----------



## RoBinHack

I wanna bang the one on my AVATAR


----------



## prdemon

Roger said:


> That really is to bad.
> Michelle Rodriguez:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]888324[/snapback]​


i love the dominican chick from ...... all those those movies!!!!


----------



## frankyo

oh ya I'd hit that.

DELETED FOR SEXUALLY SUGGESTIVE CONTENT,


----------



## frankyo




----------



## Roger




----------



## Makoa84

Thought I'd add more!!!


----------



## Fido

holy smokes Frankyo!!! Nice shot!! Ill continue with some...err more pics..


----------



## Fido

couple more


----------



## WorldBelow07

DELETED FOR SEXUALLY SUGGESTIVE CONTENT,


----------



## WorldBelow07




----------



## Fido

holy porno shots men. we dont want this awesome thread gettin closed


----------



## WorldBelow07

thers no nudity


----------



## sasquach

Tinkerbelle said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> strangely similar...yep i have posted another guy.
> [snapback]870618[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> EEEEP! sign me up for one of him! god he's so hot.
> 
> lead singer of placebo if i'm not wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and looking SLIGHTLY more mannish.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still hot as f*ck tho.
> [snapback]870670[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

placebo rule















hes too gay though


----------



## WilliamBradley

..


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yeah come on we have been doing so good keeping this open dont ruen it! btw NICE new pics


----------



## yeayea123

remyo said:


> :nod:
> [snapback]888137[/snapback]​


^ does anyone know who that is.?


----------



## User

WorldBelow07 said:


> [snapback]890698[/snapback]​


----------



## Xenon

I strongly suggest the members posting in this thread please review the pictures before posting. The rule is not limited to nudity, yet overly sexually suggestive content. Press the rules, and find yourself purged from this site.

This is the first and final warning.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

yeah dont f*ck this up its a sweet thread.......please.


----------



## WorldBelow07

sorry bout that


----------



## Roger

Xenon said:


> I strongly suggest the members posting in this thread please review the pictures before posting. The rule is not limited to nudity, yet overly sexually suggestive content. Press the rules, and find yourself purged from this site.
> 
> This is the first and final warning.
> [snapback]891645[/snapback]​


Pretty much means







, was fun while it lasted.


----------



## User

Nah, just no nudity or *o*verly sexual material.










*martyr*


----------



## remyo




----------



## WorldBelow07

more tila


----------



## Roger

Nice girls both of you, i know of Tila, i just don't know who the girl remyo posted is.


----------



## WorldBelow07

its raven riley







says at the bottom of the pic


----------



## ChosenOne22

Roger said:


> Nice girls both of you, i know of Tila, i just don't know who the girl remyo posted is.
> [snapback]892820[/snapback]​


She does some nude site. Yes that's right I was looking at porn :laugh:


----------



## Roger

WorldBelow07 said:


> its raven riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says at the bottom of the pic
> [snapback]892850[/snapback]​


LMAO, i seen somethign at the bottom but i didn't borther to read it, was busy looking at her


----------



## BigChuckP

I dont think i saw a halle pic, she is number one in my book!


----------



## Roger

Halle is very sexy, i think a bit sluty tho.


----------



## BigChuckP

Roger said:


> Halle is very sexy, i think a bit sluty tho.
> [snapback]892949[/snapback]​


And the fuckin pornstars that have been posted in this thread aren't?
or britney, paris, and every other girl on this thread...


----------



## OiNkY

HEAD DOWN ASS UP


----------



## thoroughbred

Roger said:


> Halle is very sexy, i think a bit sluty tho.
> [snapback]892949[/snapback]​


OMG SHES SLUTTY WHEN I DONT KNOW HOW MNAY PORN STARS have been posted on here


----------



## Roger

thoroughbred said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halle is very sexy, i think a bit sluty tho.
> [snapback]892949[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> OMG SHES SLUTTY WHEN I DONT KNOW HOW MNAY PORN STARS have been posted on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]893135[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wtf, is she your mother?







Off.


----------



## WorldBelow07




----------



## Fido

thoroughbred said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Halle is very sexy, i think a bit sluty tho.
> [snapback]892949[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> OMG SHES SLUTTY WHEN I DONT KNOW HOW MNAY PORN STARS have been posted on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]893135[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Is she your sister or something? Oh well, I already had fun with that pic


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

WorldBelow07 said:


> more tila
> [snapback]892817[/snapback]​


No. She look's like she has Down's Syndrome.


----------



## Makoa84

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more tila
> [snapback]892817[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> No. She look's like she has Down's Syndrome.
> [snapback]893215[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Sheriff Freak

OiNkY said:


> HEAD DOWN ASS UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]893000[/snapback]​


thats the way we like to f*ck


----------



## remyo

both girls i posted are porn stars but i don,t now the name of the girl with the big boobie,s but she,s hot


----------



## remyo




----------



## Sheriff Freak

damn^


----------



## diceman69

Double damn ^


----------



## tigger

]http://www.geocities.com/ethanhuntgb2002/sk134.jpg]

stacey keibler wwe


----------



## thoroughbred

I DAONT HAVE PICS BUT kelly ripa is dam hot to me , she did a pose i think for fhm and she looked GOOD!!!!!!

ALSO TERRI HATCHER IS A HOT MILF SOMOEN GE THESE PICS UP LOL


----------



## Fido

For a second I didnt know who terri hatcher was, then I saw the pic, Superman's old GF hehe.


----------



## marco

filo is into the coogs.:nod:


----------



## remyo

one more for here


----------



## adultswim

Haahaahaaa I love this sh*t.


----------



## adultswim

Best ass ever period, end of discussion.


----------



## Roger

remyo said:


> one more for here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]895587[/snapback]​


Very familiar looking to someone i knew.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

remyo said:


> one more for here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]895587[/snapback]​


f*ck i'd love to hit that


----------



## Fido

adultswim said:


> Haahaahaaa I love this sh*t.
> [snapback]895634[/snapback]​


Damnit, my heart!!!


----------



## User

Filo said:


> For a second I didnt know who terri hatcher was, then I saw the pic, Superman's old GF hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]895143[/snapback]​


B-O-N-E-R, doesn't she play on some new tv show?



remyo said:


> one more for here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]895587[/snapback]​












Just to let everyone know, the dick who causes the thread to be closed because of nudity or over sexual images, will have all out war declared upon him or her.


----------



## Rich_UK

Here we are dont try this if you have bollcks you could suffer a hernia :laugh: 
This is one hot chick









*EDIT: One more and this thread is closed.*


----------



## Sheriff Freak

are you f*cking kidding kid....................peice of f*cking sh*t.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff




----------



## Rich_UK

> are you f*cking kidding kid....................peice of f*cking sh*t.


I think she looks good to me this is only some fun and secondly dont call me kid i
don't know you from jack so show some respect.


----------



## Sheriff Freak

this thread was my baby, most veiws and replys out of all..... i think not the show ur mug shot but come on now.......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Guys, come on, you known the rules. Dont break them


----------



## Sheriff Freak

User said:


> Just to let everyone know, the dick who causes the thread to be closed because of nudity or over sexual images, will have all out war declared upon him or her.
> [snapback]895840[/snapback]​


cough cough







Rich_UK



Rich_UK said:


> Here we are dont try this if you have bollcks you could suffer a hernia :laugh:
> This is one hot chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: One more and this thread is closed.*
> [snapback]895882[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido

Rich_UK said:


> Here we are dont try this if you have bollcks you could suffer a hernia :laugh:
> This is one hot chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: One more and this thread is closed.*
> [snapback]895882[/snapback]​










are you trying to get this thread closed?


----------



## User

Filo said:


> Rich_UK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are dont try this if you have bollcks you could suffer a hernia :laugh:
> This is one hot chick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: One more and this thread is closed.*
> [snapback]895882[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to get this thread closed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]895942[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yes, he almost accomplished in screwing over everyone.

Everyone drop him a line and express your dissatisfaction.


----------



## Makoa84

remyo said:


> one more for here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]895587[/snapback]​


My Raven!


----------



## Sheriff Freak

that raven bitch is fine


----------



## BigChuckP

adultswim said:


> Best ass ever period, end of discussion.
> [snapback]895681[/snapback]​


CAMEL TOE FROM THE BACKSIDE,


----------



## Roger

Mariah Carey <Crazy But Hot>
























Lil Kim <Has more downs then ups, but i'll still f*ck her. So she can make a track after me>








*EDIT Ms_Natt: I said it just a couple posts up and apparently you cant follow the rules. No nudity. *









*Sorry, but you have posted more images than you are allowed to*


----------



## Roger

Cont.....
Eva Mendes <Enuff Said>
















Brooke Burke <wow>


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Since nudity cant help but make its way into this thread, it is now closed.


----------

